# The Vaccine Epidemic



## TH Dialectic (Sep 14, 2020)

As a preface, I would like to refrain from anyone becoming triggered or having any preconceived ideas about the topic. I am not telling anyone what to do with their children; just facts that I have had to find out the hard way. Stolen history, or stolen futures?

_“The world today has 6.8 billion people. That's heading up to about nine billion. Now if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care & reproductive health services, we could LOWER that by perhaps 10 or 15 percent.”_
*― Bill Gates*

**​
I am writing this with anecdotal evidence to support, please refrain from dogmatic replies without actually looking in to what these corporations are pumping in to our children's arms. I have 2 children, one boy, 13 and a girl, 2; with my boy I was very unfortunate and didn’t know anything about pharma, I was a blindfolded sheep following instructions from my masters. My son is now autistic due to receiving his MMR vaccine at 1 years old; he totally shut off. He was talking fine, communicating with us and interacting then we took him for his MMR vaccine…

I remember the doctor telling me _“he will feel a little groggy, he will be fine” _looking back now I can see this was due to encephalitis, a common side effect from the heavy metals in the vaccine causing the brain to literally swell in the skull. So that’s why he was up for 6 hours screaming at the top of his lungs; his brain was swelling against the skull. Unconsciously we then gave him something that the doctor recommended, *acetaminophen* (Children’s paracetamol) this unbeknown to us at the time lowers your glutathione (inhibits your ability to detox the heavy metals that are causing the symptoms)

My second child hasn’t had a single vaccine; she has never ailed anything, I can honestly say with a hand on my heart, she has never even seen a doctor. We had a home birth, I delivered her myself in a pool in the dining room. No midwife just some common sense and prior research. She is a lot bigger than any of the other children her age and is already computing things beyond her time and is the epitome of health.

All of the above is totally anecdotal of course, I am not asking you to believe me on these grounds. I will present the empirical evidence to support my claims. I am going to take you through the real “psyence” behind vaccines and what is actually in these vails. We will take a look at why big pharma are getting away with this, I will let you come to your own conclusion on this.

This is no sob story, I would like to share some information that I hope as parents / future parents you will take into consideration. The cull is now.

*It’s black and white.

This isn’t a conspiracy theory or psyop, this is real. We have millions of children dead or disabled every year.*

We are facing an unprecedented crisis in our nation and the Western world. There has been a meteoric rise in the rates of autism, developmental delays, learning disabilities, allergy, asthma, autoimmune diseases and more in the way of chronic and debilitating diseases. And tragically, we are losing a large portion of the next generation of children to neurological, neurodevelopmental, behavioural and learning disabilities. According to statistics released by the CDC in 2008,1 in 6children suffered from either autism or some form of developmental problem!

CDC's Work on Developmental Disabilities | CDC


Now 10 years later, given the increasing prevalence and current estimates, that number may be as high as 1 child in 4! And, those statistics show that these developmental delays including behavioural and learning disabilities are continuing to increase at alarming rates. And, all of the learning and behavioural 3 conditions have a prevalence much higher in boys. In addition, all across the spectrum, the rates of allergy, asthma and autoimmunity are nearing epidemic proportions.

*Ingredients - Please note, non of these harmful substances should be anywhere near a fully grown adult, never mind a child!*

*Aluminium* gels or salts of aluminium which are added as adjuvants to help the vaccine stimulate a better response. Adjuvants help promote an earlier, more potent response, and more persistent immune response to the vaccine.* (Or to swell the brain, our body can’t expel aluminium so where does all of this aluminium go? Straight to the brain. Aluminium is a neurotoxin that has a strong affinity for neurological tissue.)*
*Antibiotics* which are added to some vaccines to prevent the growth of germs (bacteria) during production and storage of the vaccine. No vaccine produced in the United States contains penicillin.* (Lets kill all of the good bacteria whilst we destroy the immune system alongside)*
*Formaldehyde* is used to inactivate bacterial products for toxoid vaccines, (these are vaccines that use an inactive bacterial toxin to produce immunity.) It is also used to kill unwanted viruses and bacteria that might contaminate the vaccine during production. Most formaldehyde is removed from the vaccine before it is packaged.* (Aside from ALS risk or other nervous system consequences, formaldehyde is a respiratory irritant that causes chest pain, shortness of breath, coughing, and nose and throat irritation, according to the ATSDR. It can also cause cancer, increased risk of asthma and allergies in kids.)*
*Monosodium glutamate (MSG)* and 2-phenoxy-ethanol which are used as stabilizers in a few vaccines to help the vaccine remain unchanged when the vaccine is exposed to heat, light, acidity, or humidity. *(You must have been living under a rock for the last 10 years to know the dangers of MSG, I will let you do your own research if you don’t know the dangers of MSG, you wont have to look far.)*
*Thimerosal (Mercury) *is a mercury-containing preservative that is added to vials of vaccine that contain more than one dose to prevent contamination and growth of potentially harmful bacteria.* (Last but certainly not least, good old fashioned Mercury. Literally one of the most poisonous substances known to man.)*



​
*Very, very carcinogenic properties.


Schedule
26 doses of 9 vaccines by the 1st birthday - *All of that mercury, all of that aluminium, all of them antibiotics and formaldehyde before the age of 1! Making it nigh on impossible to track a root cause.

*48 doses of 14 vaccines by age 6!*


*Mercury*
The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) recommends consuming a daily maximum of *0.1 *micrograms of mercury for each kilogram of your body weight. That would limit a 176-pound adult (the national average) to *8 micrograms of mercury each day.*

A vaccine containing 0.01% thimerosal as a preservative contains *50 micrograms* of thimerosal per 0.5 mL dose.


I’m not quite sure how we can have a recommended daily allowance of mercury. Seems oxymoronic. If one of these vials is dropped in a hospital room or doctors surgery, the full surgery would have to be evacuated and men in hazmat suits would be called to seal off the premesise and remove the vail.

*Yet its fine to put in to your infant childs arm?*




​
*DTAP – Vaccine Insert Page 11*
When you ask a doctor for information on individual vaccines, they will give you a short vaccine information sheet. You MUST insist on the package insert to actually get the full document to look through. Wayyyyyy back on Page 11you will find this subtle admission …


_"Adverse events reported during post-approval use of Tripedia vaccine include idiopathic thrombocytopenic purpura, *SIDS*, anaphylactic reaction, cellulitis_*, autism*_, convulsion/grand mal convulsion, encephalopathy, hypotonia, neuropathy, somnolence and apnea. Events were included in this list because of the seriousness or frequency of reporting"_

So there we have it, in the insert, listed as a side effect.



*Polio*
"Polio is the iconic epidemic, its conquest one of medicine’s heroic dramas. The narrative is by now familiar: Random, inexplicable outbreaks paralyzed and killed thousands of infants and children and struck raw terror into 20th century parents, triggering a worldwide race to identify the virus and develop a vaccine. Success ushered in the triumphant era of mass vaccination. We were all saved by vaccines."

This is the undying retort of everyone who questions the anti-vaccine stance.

I get it. No one wants polio to “come back”. Not even the anti-vaxxers. But, *was it ever truly eradicated? 

Or simply rebranded to prove their vaccine accomplishments?*

I know, I sound mental. Let’s back up.


Archived Chicago Tribune article from 1960: “The Truth About the Polio Vaccines”
In the 50s, prior to the introduction of the polio vaccine, the majority of reported paralytic polio cases were documented as polio – even if they weren’t confirmed. This means that cases of aseptic (viral) meningitis or other enterovirus infections (typically coxsackie or echo viruses) which can cause transverse myelitis, were documented as polio. Cases of Guillain-Barre Syndrome (GBS), which is a known adverse reaction that occurs following vaccination (Pentacel insert, page 7) may have also been improperly reported as polio, since they have similar symptoms (demyelination). It’s even been discovered that Franklin D Roosevelt likely had GBS, not polio.

After the introduction of the polio vaccine, they began to test for and confirm suspected or reported cases of polio, thereby distinguishing between cases of polio and the other “polio-like” illnesses. By simply redefining the diagnostic criteria for what would be reported as “polio”, and no longer mislabeling polio-like illnesses as “polio”, this created an artificial drop in polio cases. The documentary “Vaccination: The Hidden Truth” (19:15-20:05) explains how this phenomenon also occurred in South America, showing that after the introduction of the polio vaccine, the reported or “notified” cases of polio actually increased, while the “confirmed” cases declined.

*This is one major reason why “anti-vaxxers” take issue with the idea that the polio vaccine eradicated polio.

But, here’s another reason.*

Less than 1% of all polio infections result in permanent paralysis. What about the rest?

Some cases of polio may result in temporary paralysis, or no paralysis at all. Symptoms of non-paralytic polio can be: fever, headache, sore throat, vomiting, fatigue, muscle aches/weakness, pain and stiffness in the back, neck or limbs, and – meningitis. Prior to the introduction of the polio vaccine, cases of temporary paralysis were documented as polio. Even cases where there was *no paralysis*, it was still “polio”. After the vaccine, only cases of permanent paralysis lasting longer than 60 days (page 9), were documented as polio. Again, by redefining the diagnostic criteria, this greatly contributed to the decline of documented cases of polio following the introduction of the vaccine.





In order to qualify for classification as paralytic poliomyelitis, the patient had to exhibit paralytic symptoms for at least 60 days after the onset of the disease. Prior to 1954, the patient had to exhibit paralytic symptoms for only 24 hours. Laboratory confirmation and the presence of residual paralysis were not required. After 1954, residual paralysis was determined 10 to 20 days and again 50 to 70 days after the onset of the disease. This change in definition meant that in 1955 we started reporting a new disease, namely, paralytic poliomyelitis with a longer lasting paralysis.1

“The Salk ‘Miracle’ Myth“…

Under the new definition of polio, thousands of cases which would have previously been counted as polio would no longer be counted as polio. The change in the definition laid the groundwork for creating the impression that the Salk vaccine was effective.

*And another.*

Prior to the introduction of the polio vaccine, a polio “epidemic” was defined as *20 cases* per 100,000 population. After the vaccine, an outbreak was not labeled an epidemic until there were at least *35 cases* per 100,000 population. As reported in the Chicago Tribune article, in 1960: _“This change has resulted in a statistical – but not necessarily a real – drop in polio epidemics.” _

Polio & polio-like illnesses.
As it was noted above, transverse myelitis and GBS, both of which cause polio-like paralysis, are known adverse reactions to vaccination. Approximately 1,400 new cases of transverse myelitis and 3,000-6,000 new cases of GBS occur in the U.S. each year. There are more than 10,000 cases of aseptic meningitis each year, but this number may be as high as 75,000 due to lack of reporting. Aseptic meningitis has also been reported to occur following vaccination (insert page 7, and in this study and many others). In contrast, at it’s peak incidence, there were over 52,000 cases of polio in 1952. Of those cases, 21,000 were associated with paralysis.

*Let’s do some math.

1,400 *cases of transverse myelitis + *6,000* cases of GBS + *75,000* cases of aseptic meningitis = *82,400 cases of polio-like illness every year in the US. *

Adjusted for population size (*319 million*), this affects *0.026% *of the population.

Let’s compare this to the peak incidence of polio in *1952*, which was *52,000* cases. Adjusted for population size in *1952* (*158 million*), that’s *0.033%*.

One last note. In the 50s, smallpox and DPT (diphtheria, tetanus and pertussis) vaccines were in use. Not only have smallpox and DPT vaccines been found to cause transverse myelitis, but during that time, it was found that vaccinations and tonsillectomies could provoke polio infection during outbreaks or epidemics of polio. This was called “Provocation Polio“. The theory, is that deeply puncturing the muscle tissue via injection causes injury which makes the tissue susceptible to infection, which then allows enteroviruses to be driven deeper into the body where they bypass the gut and natural immune system responses, reach the central nervous system, and attack the spinal column. Tonsillectomies occur today, but were much more common in the 1950s, during polio epidemics.

I encourage you to fully read through the 1960 Chicago Tribune article on polio and the polio vaccine.

When it comes down to the facts, there’s nothing to claim. No one can truly claim that the polio vaccine eradicated polio in this country. Here’s what we *do* know:

Through redefining two different types of diagnostic criteria (plus the reclassification of the term “polio epidemic”), an enormous number of potential polio cases in the post-vaccine era were discarded.
Vaccination and tonsillectomies can provoke or cause polio infections, which may have inflated the epidemics that occurred in the 1950s. Vaccinations continue to contribute to the incidence of polio-like illnesses such as transverse myelitis, GBS, and aseptic meningitis, today.
Transverse myelitis, GBS, and aseptic meningitis, which began to be documented separately after the introduction of the polio vaccine, currently impact the population at a similar rate as 1950s polio epidemics.
What we have been told to believe about the eradication of polio, is a manipulation of the truth.
Sources
Archived Chicago Tribune article from 1961 on the illusion of the decline of polio and the ineffective polio vaccine: Chicago Tribune - Historical Newspapers

Present Status of Polio (1960): CAB Direct

Transverse myelitis on MMR vaccine insert (page 7): http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_circulars/m/mmr_ii/mmr_ii_pi.pdf

History of transverse myelitis & smallpox vaccination: The History of TM: The Origins of the Name and the Identification of the Disease - The Transverse Myelitis Association

GBS on vaccine insert for Pentacel – DTaP, polio, hib (page 7): http://www.fda.gov/downloads/BiologicsBloodVaccines/Vaccines/ApprovedProducts/UCM109810.pdf

FDR likely had GBS: http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2003/10/did-fdr-have-guillain-barré

World Health Organization article: WHO | Poliomyelitis (Polio)

Overview of poliomyelitis, symptoms: Polio: Types, Causes, & Symptoms

Transverse Myelitis and Vaccines: Transverse myelitis and vaccines: a multi-analysis.  - PubMed - NCBI

Provocation Polio: http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(14)61251-4/fulltext?rss=yes

Mechanism of injury-provoked poliomyelitis: Mechanism of Injury-Provoked Poliomyelitis

This article originally appeared at: The Eradication of Polio.


*Influenza*
Vaccine hysteria is getting worse by the day. Even though flu vaccines contain known neurotoxins, including mercury and potassium chloride, millions of Americans are brainwashed by the television and think getting the toxic jab somehow keeps them safe from viruses. The craziest part is that many people die shortly after getting the flu vaccine. Maybe that’s because not only does the flu shot make the flu worse if you get it, but it can make it lethal, contrary to everything the CDC says.


*Fact: *More Americans have died from the flu after the flu shot than from Ebola. Others have become blind or paralyzed. The flu shot causes more deaths than any other vaccine, accounting for more payouts from the secretive vaccine court than for any other vaccine injury claims. So what is the risk versus benefit analysis?

*Flu shot deaths happen more frequently than people think*
First off, the flu shot only works ten percent of the time. Would you board a plane if you knew it only landed without crashing ten percent of the time? Meanwhile, the flu jab literally kills about 50 people every year. And, the CDC exaggerates flu deaths. If you get the flu and then die from pneumonia, viruses, bacteria, respiratory infections, or from a MRSA (superbug) infection at the hospital, the CDC still says you died from the flu. Plus, of the real deaths from the actual flu, how many of those people DID get the flu shot? The CDC refuses to reveal those statistics, and there lies the rub.

You see, that jab makes the vaccine manufacturers billions of dollars, which are then handed over to politicians and regulatory officials during their auspicious “lobbying” functions, legislation promotions, and insider donations.

The flu shot also weakens the human immune system, making the receiver more susceptible to a worse case of the flu should they catch it the following year. Why does it weaken your immunity? The flu vaccine contains genetically modified viruses, DNA proteins from animals, and bacteria that’s bred in a carcinogenic serum. Add in some embalming fluid (formaldehyde) and an unpredictable, untested batch of several strains of attenuated (weakened but still live) flu, and the human body has no clue how to defend itself.

*Millions of people are severely allergic to the ingredients in vaccines*
Life-threatening allergic reactions to flu shots are not as rare as the CDC would have us all believe. Injecting known allergens is much more dangerous than eating them, breathing them in, or putting them on your skin, because injections bypass all of those important filtration systems, including the digestive tract, the lungs, and the skin.

People who are allergic to eggs, dairy, peanuts (peanut oil traces are still present in many vaccines), latex, monosodium glutamate (MSG), foreign proteins, blood from other animals, formaldehyde, and mercury – can react quite violently to having those allergens injected into their muscle tissue. Some people become pale, start wheezing, break out into hives, notice their heartbeat speed up, and others have difficulty breathing.


*Science proves that flu shots don’t work*
Mounting research is systematically proving that the influenza vaccine does not work and conversely causes severe damage to the human body. Different strains of the flu appear throughout the season, so scientists who guess ahead of time have no clue what they’re really doing. Researchers at the University of Ghent in Belgium released their findings from a scientific study that conceded most flu shots are out of date and therefore do not work. Even the CDC, if you read the fine print, admits that the flu shot fails most of the time.

Each year, only about 30,000 people are hospitalized for influenza, yet this past year (2017), the CDC would have us believe that 80,000 people died from the flu. Yeah, right. Talk about fear mongering. Most respiratory illnesses during the “flu season” (which runs from October through May), are caused by other bacteria and viruses, not influenza.

Lastly, despite the CDC swearing up and down they removed mercury from all childhood vaccines way back in 2001, the CDC highly recommends the flu vaccine for all pregnant women and infants as soon as they turn 6 months of age. What’s the problem? The flu shot contains 50,000 times more mercury (listed as thimerosal – a mercury derivative) than the EPA allows in public drinking water. What’s worse is these doctors and nurses are injecting it directly into muscle tissue, causing severe inflammation, auto-immune reactions, and in several cases as science has proven, death.                                  


*Measles *
There have been 11 deaths in the US in the last 19 years, yet over 400 have died from the vaccine, over 1000 are now disabled and altogether 90,000 people have had adverse reaction. If you are scared of a rash, fever, runny nose or cough then you should read the ages full of side effects on the vaccine insert themselves. Maybe you should try and eat your vegetable alongside the rotten meat on ones plate for lunch. Measles is a mild childhood illness, its incredible.

The media at the moment we are going to feed you a load of bullshit about unvaccinated kids starting measles outbreaks so we can scare you in to vaccinating your kids with the MMR and demonising informed parents. We wont tell you that on the MMR package insert it starts atypical measles has been reported as an adverse reaction and many peer reviewed studies shows this vaccine sheds and is the cause of nearly all measles outbreaks. We also wont tell you that measles is a very mild illness in healthy children we just want to spread some propaganda!


*157 Peer Reviewed Studies supporting the Vaccine / Autism Link *
​
I don’t expect you to read all of these but you can see that we have a lot of evidence supporting this quite obvious universal deception. It is the one of the biggest deceptions in the modern world! If not the biggest, they are disabling our children.

We have thousands of court cases available online, I have provided two below. Have a perusal if you get the chance.

Court case 1 *(Italian Court ruled that the MMR vaccine caused Autism)*

Court case 2 *(US Court awarded over 1.5 million dollars because the MMR vaccine caused autism in their child)*

According to the CDC, from *2006 to 2017, 5,589 petitions* were adjudicated by the Court, and of those* 3,794 *were compensated. *Since 1988, over 20,215 *petitions have been filed with the VICP. Over tha*t 30-year time period, 17,627 petitions* have been adjudicated, with *6,358 *of those determined to be compensable, while *11,269 were dismissed*.

*Total compensation paid over the life of the program is approximately $4.0 billion*

Bearing in mind these are the only people that had the logic to put the pieces of the puzzle together, to understand that the reason their child is now disabled was due to a vaccine. These are the only people that could afford to take BIG PHARMA to court. These figures are insane from that tiny sample size!!!


*Andrew Wakefield – Fraud, erm …*
Supposedly Dr Wakefield "falsely claimed" that vaccines cause autism. The fact is he never said that. He actually never said that vaccines cause autism. He just said that we should look into this possibility. He also never committed any fraud, as was proven by a scientist that investigated his study and concluded that Dr Wakefield did not commit any fraud. His report was published in the British Medical Journal.

www.bmj.com/rapid-response/2011/11/09/re-how-case-against-mmr-vaccine-was-fixed

_"As a research microbiologist involved with the collection and examination of colonic biopsy samples, I do not believe that Dr. Wakefield intentionally misinterpreted the grading sheets as evidence of "non-specific colitis." Dhillon indicated "non-specific" in a box associated, in some cases, with other forms of colitis. In addition, if Anthony's grading sheets are similar to ones he completed for the Lancet article, they suggest that he diagnosed "colitis" in a number of the children."_

In a press release afterwards the author states:
www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/ongoing-investigations-by-dr-david-lewis-refute-fraud-findings-in-dr-andrew-wakefield-case-133649563.html

_"The grading sheets and other evidence in Wakefield's files clearly show that it is unreasonable to conclude, based on a comparison of the histological records, that Andrew Wakefield 'faked' a link between the MMR vaccine and autism.
Now that these records have seen the light of day, it is time for others to stop using them for this purpose as well. False allegations of research misconduct can destroy the careers of even the most accomplished and reputable scientists overnight. It may take years for them to prove their innocence; and even then the damages are often irreparable. In cases where mistakes are made, every effort should be taken to fully restore the reputations and careers of scientists who are falsely accused of research misconduct."_

So no, Andrew Wakefield didn’t actually do anything wrong other than question authority like all great scientists of the ages. He questioned what we knew as "_truth_" and was pro-active in joining together quite obvious issues that the world needed to know about!


*No safety studies *
No studies have been conducted on the safety of vaccines. Not a single peer reviewed study available on the saftey of vaccines.

In medical scientific studies the gold standard for safety is double blind placebo trails. These trails are not performed with vaccines because under law because vaccines aren’t pharmaceuticals. They do not come under the same safety standards and regulations that pharmaceutical medication does. It’s a massive assumption that it is a pharmaceutical product it’s not. It has its own category.

The sheer amount of whistle-blowers from the CDC is incredible. A quick search will not leave you short of documentation and testimonies.

*WHY?*
Vaccines are the new frontier for the pharmaceutical industry. Here are the reasons drug manufacturers are racing into the vaccine market.

*NO LIABILITY:* since the passing of the vaccine injury compensation act, drug manufacturers have been shielded from lawsuits by customers injured by their vaccines. This significantly increases the value of vaccines because there is no cost for legal defence or settlements like the 4.85 billion settlement against MERCK for its drug VIOXX.
*NO LONG TERM/PLACEBO SAFETY TESTING:* Vaccines are not required to go through long term safety studies with real salt water-based placebos. A concise explanation follows:
In terms of safety studies, a major issue is that most vaccine studies use another vaccine as the control placebo, or use the background substance of the vaccine. There is only one recent study (Cowling 2012) where a true saline placebo was used, rather than another vaccine or the carrier fluid containing everything except the main antigen. That study showed no difference in influenza viral infection between groups but astonishingly it revealed a 5-6 times higher rate of non-influenza viral infections in the vaccinated. It is no small wonder more true placebos are not used in vaccine research.

The lack of adequate testing makes vaccines cheaper than drugs to take from trials to market. Furthermore, it is becoming increasingly more expensive to do the long-term safety studies on drugs because the test group cannot be using any other drugs at the time of testing. With over 70% of the US population using prescription drugs this becomes nearly impossible to find.

*MANDATORY VACCINE LAWS: (Not in UK, YET)*
Vaccines are one of the only consumer products sold in the U.S. that we are mandated by law to purchase. Laws like California’s SB277, passed in 2015, took away all exemptions leaving the government in control over children’s bodies, not parents. In 2015, the Pharmaceutical industry spent 238 million dollars lobbying for new laws and products.

We also have the quite obvious culling of the population. Either make someone so sick they are a slave to your modern medicine for the rest of their days. Or, have them mentally disabled from a young age so the link would never be put together. Mothers are that caught up in trying to deal with the daily practicalities of their new life. Looking at how to “_deal_” or “_cope_” with certain things. This doesn’t get to the root cause.


*Anti-Vaxxers (STIGMA, TRIGGER, DOGMA) *
Again some of you may have seen me post about trigger words before, unfortunately we have highly strung individuals appealing to consensus. The most bizarre thing of all is to watch other people’s reactions *(triggered!)* when trying to explain the dangers of vaccines. I am not anti-vax I am pro health. Why are people insulting people with disabled kids, they have been lucky enough to find out some sort of information on vaccine injury, managed to come to the conclusion that they have disabled their own child by taking them to the doctors, telling them it will be fine. Then understand that it is ok because they didn’t know any better at the time.

Can be quite a hard pill to swallow. So please refrain from the hurling of ad hominems or insults at either me or anyone else in the group. If you have any science to support any claims, please provide.

I will wrap I up here, look forward to your guy’s thoughts. Please take an undogmatic look if finding this out for the first time, the sheer amount of people coming forward with their stories is incredible. I encourage you to do your own resaerch, your doctor doesnt know what he or she are doing, they are simply listening to orders from their masters and predecessors.

*DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH. *

TH





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: The Vaccine Epidemic


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 9, 2020)

So glad this thread survived!


----------



## Wolfgang (Oct 9, 2020)

Great information, thanks.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks for all the work you put  into this post.I also am glad it was rescued.
It's a fantastic resource.


----------



## Lili Kat (Oct 23, 2020)

Save this post but translated in Spanish. The thread had a lot of information, I would have kept it whole if I knew that the forum was going to disappear. 

*Polio*

"La polio es la epidemia icónica, su conquista uno de los dramas heroicos de la medicina. La narración ya es familiar: brotes aleatorios e inexplicables paralizaron y mataron a miles de bebés y niños y golpearon el terror en los padres del siglo XX, lo que desencadenó una carrera mundial para identificar el virus y desarrollar una vacuna. El éxito marcó el comienzo de la era triunfante de la vacunación masiva. Todos fuimos salvados por las vacunas ".

Esta es la respuesta inquebrantable de todos los que cuestionan la postura antivacuna.

Lo entiendo. Nadie quiere que la polio "regrese". Ni siquiera los anti-vaxxers. Pero, ¿ *alguna vez fue realmente erradicado?

¿O simplemente renombrado para probar sus logros de vacuna?*

Lo sé, sueno mental. Retrocedamos

Artículo archivado del Chicago Tribune de 1960: "La verdad sobre las vacunas contra la poliomielitis"
En los años 50, antes de la introducción de la vacuna contra la poliomielitis, la mayoría de los casos de poliomielitis paralítica reportados se documentaron como poliomielitis , incluso si no se confirmaron. Esto significa que los casos de meningitis aséptica (viral) u otras infecciones por enterovirus (típicamente virus coxsackie o echo) que pueden causar mielitis transversa, se documentaron como polio. Los casos de Síndrome de Guillain-Barré (SGB), que es una reacción adversa conocida que ocurre después de la vacunación ( inserto Pentacel, página 7 ) también pueden haberse reportado incorrectamente como polio, ya que tienen síntomas similares (desmielinización). Incluso se ha descubierto que Franklin D Roosevelt probablemente tenía GBS , no polio.

Después de la introducción de la vacuna contra la poliomielitis, comenzaron a evaluar y confirmar casos sospechosos o notificados de polio, distinguiendo así entre los casos de polio y otras enfermedades "similares a la polio". Simplemente redefiniendo los criterios de diagnóstico para lo que se informaría como "polio", y ya no etiquetar erróneamente las enfermedades similares a la polio como "polio", esto creó una caída artificial en los casos de polio. El documental " Vacunación: la verdad oculta " (19: 15-20: 05) explica cómo este fenómeno también ocurrió en América del Sur, y muestra que después de la introducción de la vacuna contra la poliomielitis, los casos de poliomielitis notificados o "notificados" realmente aumentaron , mientras que los casos "confirmados" declinaron.

*Esta es una de las principales razones por las cuales los "anti-vaxxers" están en desacuerdo con la idea de que la vacuna contra la polio erradica la polio.

Pero, aquí hay otra razón.*

Menos del 1% de todas las infecciones de polio resultan en parálisis permanente . ¿Qué pasa con el resto?

Algunos casos de poliomielitis pueden provocar parálisis temporal o ninguna parálisis. Los síntomas de la poliomielitis no paralítica pueden ser: fiebre, dolor de cabeza, dolor de garganta, vómitos, fatiga, dolor / debilidad muscular, dolor y rigidez en la espalda, el cuello o las extremidades, y - meningitis. Antes de la introducción de la vacuna contra la polio, los casos de parálisis temporal se documentaron como polio. Incluso en los casos en que no *hubo parálisis* , todavía fue "polio". Después de la vacuna, solo los casos de parálisis permanente que duran más de 60 días (página 9 ), se documentaron como polio. Nuevamente, al redefinir los criterios de diagnóstico , esto contribuyó en gran medida a la disminución de los casos documentados de poliomielitis después de la introducción de la vacuna.

Para calificar para la clasificación como poliomielitis paralítica, el paciente tuvo que presentar síntomas paralíticos durante al menos 60 días después del inicio de la enfermedad. Antes de 1954, el paciente tenía que mostrar síntomas paralíticos durante solo 24 horas. No se requirió confirmación de laboratorio ni presencia de parálisis residual. Después de 1954, la parálisis residual se determinó de 10 a 20 días y nuevamente de 50 a 70 días después del inicio de la enfermedad. Este cambio en la definición significó que en 1955 comenzamos a informar una nueva enfermedad, a saber, la poliomielitis paralítica con una parálisis más duradera. 1

" El mito del milagro de Salk " ...

Según la nueva definición de poliomielitis, miles de casos que anteriormente se hubieran contado como poliomielitis ya no se contarían como poliomielitis. El cambio en la definición sentó las bases para crear la impresión de que la vacuna Salk fue efectiva.

*Y otro.*

Antes de la introducción de la vacuna contra la polio, se definió una "epidemia" de polio como *20 casos* por cada 100,000 habitantes. Después de la vacuna, un brote no fue etiquetado como epidemia hasta que hubo al menos *35 casos* por cada 100,000 habitantes. Como se informó en el artículo del Chicago Tribune , en 1960: _"Este cambio ha resultado en una disminución estadística, pero no necesariamente real, de las epidemias de poliomielitis"._

Polio y enfermedades similares a la polio.
Como se señaló anteriormente, la mielitis transversa y el GBS, que causan parálisis tipo polio, son reacciones adversas conocidas a la vacunación. Aproximadamente 1,400 casos nuevos de mielitis transversa y 3,000-6,000 casos nuevos de GBS ocurren en los Estados Unidos cada año. Hay más de 10,000 casos de meningitis aséptica cada año, pero este número puede ser tan alto como 75,000 debido a la falta de informes. También se ha informado que ocurre meningitis aséptica después de la vacunación ( inserte la página 7 , y en este estudio y muchos otros). En contraste, en su pico de incidencia, hubo más de 52,000 casos de polio en 1952 . De esos casos, 21,000 estaban asociados con parálisis.

*Hagamos un poco de matemática.

1,400* casos de mielitis transversa + *6,000* casos de GBS + *75,000* casos de meningitis aséptica = *82,400 casos de enfermedad tipo polio cada año en los Estados Unidos.*

Ajustado por el tamaño de la población ( *319 millones* ), esto afecta al *0.026%* de la población.

Comparemos esto con la incidencia máxima de polio en *1952* , que fue de *52,000* casos. Ajustado por el tamaño de la población en *1952* ( *158 millones* ), eso es *0.033%* .

Una última nota. En los años 50, se usaban las vacunas contra la viruela y la DPT (difteria, tétanos y tos ferina). No solo se ha descubierto que las vacunas contra la viruela y la DPT causan mielitis transversa, sino que durante ese tiempo, se descubrió que las vacunas y las amigdalectomías podrían provocar infección por polio durante los brotes o epidemias de polio. Esto se llamó " Provocación de Polio ". La teoría es que la perforación profunda del tejido muscular a través de la inyección causa lesiones que hacen que el tejido sea susceptible a la infección , lo que permite que los enterovirus se introduzcan más profundamente en el cuerpo donde evitan el intestino y las respuestas del sistema inmunológico natural, alcanzan el sistema nervioso central, y atacar la columna vertebral. Las amigdalectomías ocurren hoy, pero fueron mucho más comunes en la década de 1950, durante las epidemias de polio.

Te animo a leer completamente1960 Chicago Tribune artículo sobre la poliomielitis y la vacuna contra la poliomielitis.

Cuando se trata de los hechos, no hay nada que reclamar. Nadie puede afirmar realmente que la vacuna contra la polio erradicó la polio en este país. Esto es lo que *sí* sabemos:

Al redefinir dos tipos diferentes de criterios de diagnóstico (más la reclasificación del término "epidemia de poliomielitis"), se descartó una enorme cantidad de casos potenciales de poliomielitis en la era posterior a la vacuna.
La vacunación y las amigdalectomías pueden provocar o causar infecciones de polio, que pueden haber inflado las epidemias que ocurrieron en la década de 1950. Las vacunas continúan contribuyendo a la incidencia de enfermedades similares a la polio como la mielitis transversa, GBS y meningitis aséptica, hoy en día.
La mielitis transversa, GBS y la meningitis aséptica, que comenzaron a documentarse por separado después de la introducción de la vacuna contra la poliomielitis, actualmente tienen un impacto similar en la población que las epidemias de poliomielitis de la década de 1950.
Lo que nos han dicho que creamos sobre la erradicación de la poliomielitis es una manipulación de la verdad.
Fuentes
Artículo archivado del Chicago Tribune de 1961 sobre la ilusión de la disminución de la poliomielitis y la vacuna ineficaz contra la poliomielitis: Chicago Tribune - Historical Newspapers

Current Status of Polio (1960): mielitis transversa directa CAB

en inserto de la vacuna MMR (página 7): http: / /www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_circulars/m/mmr_ii/mmr_ii_pi.pdf

Historia de la mielitis transversa y la vacunación contra la viruela: La historia de TM: los orígenes del nombre y la identificación de la enfermedad - La Asociación de mielitis transversa

GBS sobre inserto de vacuna para Pentacel - DTaP, polio, hib (página 7): http://www.fda.gov/downloads/BiologicsBloodVaccines/Vaccines/ApprovedProducts/UCM109810.pdf

FDR probablemente tuvo GBS:http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2003/10/did-fdr-have-guillain-barré

Artículo de la Organización Mundial de la Salud: OMS | Poliomielitis (Polio)

Descripción general de la poliomielitis, síntomas: Polio: tipos, causas y síntomas

Mielitis transversa y vacunas: mielitis transversa y vacunas: un análisis múltiple. - PubMed -

Polio de provocación de NCBI : http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(14)61251-4/fulltext?rss=yes

Mecanismo de la poliomielitis provocada por lesiones: mecanismo de lesiones provocadas Poliomielitis

Este artículo apareció originalmente en: La erradicación de la poliomielitis.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020

About smallpox. 

https://putinreloaded.wordpress.com/2012/08/16/la-erradicacion-de-la-viruela-en-1971/

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020

If anyone wonders about his mutilation as a baby and why goatfuckers continue this horrible child abuse in the 21st century... 

http://www.foreskin.org/page2.htm
https://vactruth.com/2017/09/28/foreskin-used-in-vaccines/
*Baby Foreskin Is Being Used To Make Vaccines*

*Warning:* Some people may find the information in this article disturbing and the images graphic.

Every year, some infants are circumcised. During this surgical procedure, part of the child’s protective penile tissue is removed. This tissue removed from his penis may be sold to companies and institutions seeking the rich human fibroblast cells and other cells it contains. Most people are unaware that for decades, vaccine companies have been using these foreskin cells to research, grow and develop vaccines.

Certain microorganisms used by vaccine companies need living human cells to replicate. The cells within foreskin are being used for this purpose. Foreskin cells can be used to turn a wild-type microorganism found in nature into a genetically modified microorganism for use in vaccines.

Baby foreskins are used to research rubella, varicella and human papillomavirus (HPV) vaccines. They are used to make cytomegalovirus vaccines, which is something pharmaceutical companies have been working on the last few decades. This vaccine is being created using foreskin cells and clinical trials have already begun. The child’s DNA whose foreskin was used to make the vaccine cannot be fully removed from the vaccines prior to administration. Researchers are also using foreskin to create a human telomerase reverse transcriptase (hTERT) immortalized cell line for use in vaccines.

Cells isolated from infant foreskin are preferred because the infant cells have a longer lifespan than those isolated from adult foreskin. The ongoing issue with companies using infant foreskin to develop vaccines and other products is vast; only a small fraction can be discussed here. It is important to research how vaccines are made prior to receiving them, if you want to avoid unwanted contaminants in your body.

*Hospitals and Clinics Can Sell Foreskin Removed from Newborns*
What we call foreskin is actually part of a whole skin system in both males and females. During the male circumcision procedure, twenty to fifty percent of the skin that protects the baby’s penis is surgically removed, with or without pain medicine. There are occasions where surgical accidents happen and more is removed.

If a hospital or clinic obtained consent to use the foreskin for purposes they felt were desired, the removed foreskin may then be sold at that point, even if the baby didn’t survive.



Foreskin is being removed during a circumcision procedure.
Surgically removing the foreskin kills at least one baby boy in the United States every two days. Before being circumcised, these infants are already trying to rid their body of the toxic chemicals injected from the synthetic vitamin K shot and hepatitis B vaccine given soon after birth. These circumcision deaths usually occur from an infection that arises, trauma experienced, blood loss, or their tiny lungs burst from intense crying. This is a conservative estimate since circumcision deaths are usually not reported in the United States or elsewhere. [1,2]

Each hospital or clinic determines what can happen to the excised piece of skin. It may be discarded as biological waste, sent home with the parents who want to save it, or it may become the property of the hospital or clinic to further use for what they deem necessary, if a consent form was signed agreeing to this.

*How Foreskin Cells Are Being Isolated*
After the baby was circumcised, if the goal is to sell the foreskin for profit, it can be preserved and legally sold. Foreskin can also be donated.

Once the foreskin has been obtained by researchers in a lab, it is further processed. The foreskin is laid in a dish and then cut into strips. It is then soaked in an enzymatic solution to help the tissue layers separate. When ready, each strip of foreskin is peeled apart to separate the epidermal top layer from the dermal layer below that. The two layers are put in separate dishes. This is done to isolate specific cells within each layer.

The top epidermal layer of the foreskin contains cells that produce keratin, called keratinocytes. The dermis layer below contains fibroblast cells. It is these keratinocytes and fibroblast cells that are used to research, grow and develop vaccine strains.

A step by step list of this procedure is explained on the Thermo Fisher Scientific web page, titled Isolation, Primary Culture, and Cryopreservation of Human Neonatal Fibroblasts. [3]



From the publication:

_“Isolation and cultivation of human keratinocytes from skin or plucked hair for the generation of induced *pluripotent stem cells*

Figure 2: Enzymatic isolation of the epidermis and the dermis.(a) Foreskin or other skin sample is placed epidermal side down (in this case, dark pigmented epidermis) and loose connective tissue is scraped away using a scalpel. (b) The tissue is cut into smaller pieces of 4–5 mm width and placed in dispase solution overnight at 4 °C. (c) The next day, the epidermis is peeled off and placed in a second dish in the medium. (d) The end result is one dish with the dermis that can be used for fibroblast isolation and the other dish with the epidermis that can be used for keratinocyte isolation.”_ [4]

There are other methods to get the foreskin to separate. [5]

Once the specific cells in the foreskin are isolated, the foreskin has been broken down and is not recognizable anymore. The image below represents fibroblast cells isolated form the foreskin of a baby, after being fed a growth mixture that included fetal bovine serum.


Image Credit: Primcells.com
Microscopic view of altered foreskin fibroblast cells used for research.

_“Skin fibroblasts are cells within the dermis layer of skin which are responsible for generating the extracellular matrix and the connective tissue of the skin. These cells play an important role in wound healing and skin recovery.  Human neonatal skin fibroblasts from PrimCells, llc are prepared with the highest standard from foreskin tissue. They retain high proliferating capability and can be cultured for at least 20 doublelings. These cells are your ideal choice for skin related researches.”_ [6]

*Infant Foreskin Cells are Then Cryopreserved and Ready to Order*
After further manipulation, the cells are usually kept in a tube and cryopreserved in liquid nitrogen, until sold and used for further research. [7]

_“Dr. Tinari estimates that between the surgery and the foreskin’s resale value, each foreskin is worth approximately $100,000.”_ [8]

Tubes of fibroblast cells derived from infant foreskin are worth a lot of money. One tube of these foreskin fibroblast cells, from a baby aged 14 days or less, is sold for hundreds of dollars per tube. [9,10]

Isolated and frozen human neonatal foreskin keratinocytes containing cancer-causing SV40 monkey viral DNA sequences are being sold for nearly a thousand dollars or more per order, from removed infant foreskin. [11]

Pharmaceutical companies buy these cells. They can take microorganisms and passage them through the foreskin cells using growth mediums made from calf blood and other chemicals, so that they can grow genetically modified vaccine strains. This is done to make new vaccines and to research existing ones. [12,13]

Human neonatal foreskin fibroblast cells for sale.


Photo Credit: Advancedbimatrix.com
*Cytomegalovirus Vaccine Development Using Foreskin is Underway*
There are actually hundreds of vaccines currently being developed; some are being made using foreskin fibroblast cells. [14]

For several decades there have been efforts to create a vaccine for a congenital cytomegalovirus viral infection that can be passed from the mother to her unborn child in utero, if the mother has been infected. Even though a virus has not been proven to be the cause of the infection – it is more likely caused by diet, environmental pollution, vaccines, pesticides and other synthetic chemicals the person came in contact with – researchers somehow assume this infection is caused by a virus and they want a vaccine for it.

A cytomegalovirus (CMV) vaccine being developed using infant foreskins has already entered clinical trials. Foreskin is used to attenuate the vaccine strain, which means the strain in the vaccine itself has been weakened from its original state, to make it less virulent in the vaccine. DNA from the baby boy who owned that foreskin ends up in these vaccines because the DNA cannot be fully removed. [15]

*Cytomegalovirus Attenuation Method and Vaccine Patent Information – US 4058598 A*
_“The attenuation of the C.M.V. strain involves a considerable number of passages in tissue cultures particularly in human fibroblast cells to substantially reduce its pathogenicity but without loss of sufficient immunogenicity and infectivity.”

“The susceptible cell cultures suitable for serial passages according to the present invention include human cell cultures preferably without contaminating viruses or other microorganisms, such as mycoplasma…Primary and secondary human fibroblast cells are especially suitable for the purpose, such as the known embryonic fibroblasts (M.A.F.), foreskin fibroblasts and diploid embryonic lung fibroblast cells…”

“Human cells have been found to be necessary for C.M.V. since the virus is highly species specific and grows well only in human cells. Fibroblast cells are preferred for the purpose…”

“It is advantageous to propagate the virus in more than one of these fibroblast cells. A passage history involving at least 8 passages in each of the above-mentioned types of cultures, i.e. M.A.F., human foreskin fibroblasts, H.E.L. and M.R.C.-5 cells, has been preferred.”_ [16]

*Cytomegalovirus Vaccines and Methods of Production Patent Information – WO 2009049138 A1*
_“It has been demonstrated in accordance with the present invention that laboratory strains of CMV that have been passaged repeatedly in fibroblasts can be successfully conditioned by propagation on the selected cell line.”

“For example, a CMV strain can be passaged multiple times in fibroblasts, then amplified in epithelial cells and thereafter used to produce a vaccine. It will be appreciated that the CMV can be amplified/propagated for one or more rounds in the selected cell type.”_ [17]

*Cytomegalovirus Vaccines and Methods of Production Patent Information – US 20100285059 A1*
_“Methods of increasing diversity in cytomegalovirus vaccines through the selection of cell type in which the virus is propagated, and the use of cytomegalovirus produced by those methods in the development of vaccine compositions, are disclosed. Vaccine compositions comprising CMV isolated from epithelial cells are also disclosed.”

“The invention relates generally to the field of vaccine development. More specifically, the invention relates to methods of increasing diversity in cytomegalovirus vaccines through the selection of cell type in which the virus is propagated, and to the use of cytomegalovirus produced by those methods in the development of vaccine compositions.”_ [18]

*Human Telomerase Reverse Transcriptase (hTERT) Immortalized Cell Line, for Use in Vaccines Information*
_“ATCC human telomerase reverse transcriptase (hTERT) immortalized cell lines represent a breakthrough in cell biology research that combines the in vivo nature of primary cells with the traditional cell line’s ability to survive continuously in vitro.”_ [19]

*Htert-Immortalised Cell Lines, Their Preparation and Use Patent Information – WO 2002016555 A2*
_“An immortalised cell line is disclosed, which is suitable for use in vaccine production …”

“As described above, primary human fibroblasts have a limited life span. This is therefore a particular problem for scientists working with HCMV. Experimental variations are caused as different laboratories use different cell sources, and fibroblasts change as they accrue population doublings. Stocks of fibroblasts become exhausted, and adventitious agents { eg mycoplasma) may be introduced by using fresh cells (typically human foreskin fibroblasts).”

“It has also been demonstrated that human foreskin fibroblasts immortalised using the human papillomavirus type 16 E6 and E7 oncogenes were able to support efficient virus replication.”_ [20]

*Foreskin Used for Rubella Vaccine Research Information*
An excerpt from the 1979 study titled _Immunosuppression and Isolation of Rubella Virus from Human Lymphocytes After Vaccination with Two Rubella Vaccines_ explains how rubella created vaccine strains were passaged through foreskin for research.

_“PHA stimulation of lymphocytes infected in vitro with rubella virus vaccine. Lymphocytes from four susceptible individuals were infected in vitro with various doses of rubella virus vaccine, two of them with RA27/3, the other two with HPV77. The vaccine viruses had been passaged twice in tissue culture: RA27/3 in human foreskin fibroblast cells and HPV77 in Vero cells.”_ [21]

*Foreskin Used for HPV Vaccine Research Information*
One graphic study, _The use of human foreskin cell cultures for isolation of herpesvirus group in the diagnostic laboratory_, explains how different foreskins have been used to develop HPV vaccines, using specific types of mice that were severely harmed during this experiment.

_“Cell cultures originated from human foreskin (HFS) tissues were used for isolation of viruses from diagnostic specimens. The foreskins were collected in Hank’s balanced salt solution and then processed on the same day by dispersion in trypsin. A week after the trypsin treatment of the tissues, the first cell cultures were ready to use. Continuous subcultures in vitro of the cells gave rise to a colony of cells that multiplied freely in vitro and supported the growth of viruses from the herpes group. In three cases tested in our laboratory in the last 6 months, viruses from the herpes group were isolated on the HES. The cytopathic changes of the HFS cells were observed 5 to 8 days after infection. They were not detected on two other human-origin cell cultures (WI-38 and HEp2) or on primary monkey kidney cells. The viruses isolated from these three cases were cytomegalovirus (CMV) from urine of a 2-week-old baby, a second CMV from a cutaneous lesion of a renal-transplant patient and herpes simplex virus from the eye swab of a young girl. After a few subcultures on the HFS cells, the three viruses produced CPE on the other susceptible human cells. The preparation of HFS cells is easy, the availability of the tissue is high, and the diagnostic value is unquestionable. It is suggested that this tissue and its cell cultures be used more often in diagnostic and research laboratories.”_ [22, 23]

*Foreskin Used for Varicella Vaccine Research Information*
Varicella zoster virus (VZV) vaccine studies have also been done using infant foreskin. HFF stands for human foreskin fibroblasts.

One study, _Varicella-Zoster Virus Infection of Human Foreskin Fibroblast Cells Results in Atypical Cyclin Expression and Cyclin-Dependent Kinase Activity_, states:

_“VZV replication is restricted to human and monkey cells, and many cell lines used to propagate the virus are derived from carcinomas in which the cell cycle is perturbed. Thus, primary HFFs were selected for these studies since they become contact inhibited when grown to confluence, which mimics their quiescent state in the dermis, and their cell cycle machinery is regulated normally.”_ [24]

*Other Uses of Infant Foreskin*
Researchers have also found ways to manipulate the cells from one baby’s foreskin to grow 250,000 square feet of skin, to make skin grafts for burn victims and diabetic patients.

Foreskin is being used for stem cell research purposes, to make cosmetics, even injectable ones. They are used to replace people’s eyelids and used by oral surgeons to replace the lining of the mouth. The list goes on. Just because researchers have found many uses of the foreskin does not make this acceptable.

It is important to be aware that hospitals and clinics have their own unique circumcision consent form. The fine print can help determine what may happen to the foreskin if it’s removed.

Parents need to do the research and learn what is coming through those vaccine needles. [25, 26]

*The Vaccinated Population Is Being Genetically Modified*
Vaccines made using cell cultures are contaminated, including those made with human foreskin. These cell cultures are considered hazardous and can spread infectious diseases. Therefore, they shouldn’t be injected or given orally to us if the goal is to keep the population healthy. Cells from all of the once-living biological sources used to make these vaccines can end up in the final product, which ends up in the vaccinated population. [27]

*Conclusion*
Vaccine companies have regularly used blood and body parts from killed cows, dogs, worms, mice, chickens, human babies, monkeys, guinea pigs, rabbits, hamsters, rats, etc., to make these vaccines, so using foreskin from newborn babies may not surprise some. For many, it is appalling. [28]

Circumcisions fuel multi-billion dollar industries. If you see neonatal foreskin for sale, which is very easy to find on the internet, remember that these newborn children didn’t consent to being circumcised and they didn’t consent for their foreskin to be sold, used for research purposes, or to be injected into the people via vaccines. [29]

In our current time, more parents are researching the purpose of the foreskin and vaccines, leaving their babies naturally the way they were born, intact and vaccine-free.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Dec 12, 2020)

TH Dialectic said:


> As a preface, I would like to refrain from anyone becoming triggered or having any preconceived ideas about the topic. I am not telling anyone what to do with their children; just facts that I have had to find out the hard way. Stolen history, or stolen futures?
> 
> _“The world today has 6.8 billion people. That's heading up to about nine billion. Now if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care & reproductive health services, we could LOWER that by perhaps 10 or 15 percent.”_
> *― Bill Gates*
> ...




Probably one of the reasons that the old site was taken down, the fake virus was almost here. As you know we each put in countless hours of fact research. Starting with each persons experiences we moved forward finding many answers, also new unanswered questions.

Asking the correct questions is necessary for any discovery. So to make it short, if you take that lethal vaccine you will die and or have terrible health issues. The New York Fire Department has received a waiver on the vaccines. Did you?

"Dallas" would comment "where did all the people go?" Now you have one possibility.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Jan 27, 2021)

Lili Kat said:


> Save this post but translated in Spanish. The thread had a lot of information, I would have kept it whole if I knew that the forum was going to disappear.
> 
> *Polio*
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking time researching the material


----------



## Starman (Feb 5, 2021)

I note the theory that the new gene altering vax will enable TPTB to claim patented ownership of your revised DNA and thus you.  I thought they already had this angle covered by the government registering you at birth as a property of the state.

What benefit is there for TPTB to own you in this new way?  Is it more secure legally?  Is it a way for 'private' interests (pharmaceutical companies) to own you instead of the government?  Is this an easier way to rope in all global citizens because some societies don't have the legal framework to seize you at birth?

Is this just another debt instrument? Will we have to 'work off' this debt in the future if we want to be free, or at least join the ranks of the controllers?

Speculation please..........


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 5, 2021)

Starman said:


> I note the theory that the new gene altering vax will enable TPTB to claim patented ownership of your revised DNA and thus you.  I thought they already had this angle covered by the government registering you at birth as a property of the state.
> 
> What benefit is there for TPTB to own you in this new way?  Is it more secure legally?  Is it a way for 'private' interests (pharmaceutical companies) to own you instead of the government?  Is this an easier way to rope in all global citizens because some societies don't have the legal framework to seize you at birth?
> 
> ...


To my mind it seems like an "evolution" of the old IBM number card system, the original track and trace.

Few things don't really add up other than we have not had a big global conflict for sometime and the folks that supposedly predicted or had fore knowledge or participated in the planning of the others always said they were going to be three before they could reach the promised land!

I really don't like to be negative but all the division always leads to the same place, conflict, this is of course by design!


----------



## Oracle (Feb 27, 2021)

A 5 page long list of Vaccine  related articles .

Vaccine Awareness


----------



## RaeWest (Feb 28, 2021)

On polio, there's a theory that it was caused by DDT in waterways, where people swam.  The 'polio virus' supposedly found by electron microscopy is found widely, but is essentially a round blob.  If someone has supposed symptoms of polio. hard exercise cane be very harnful - better to keep quiet and relaxed.


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 7, 2021)

You're preaching to the Choir here Sister but a great post.

I made three insanely long set of posts that give some oversight to what I and some others think this Covid Vaccine is really about.  I am pretty confident that this vaccine is about creating human transmitters, or what's known as brain hacking.
Demonic Possession - The Covid Endgame?

I'm very old and have never seen anything like this vaccine push. The propaganda is beyond belief. I never thought I'd live to see this in America. There is absolutely no way the government is under the control of the people. Almost all the elect must be under some form of coercion. They have to be.  I mean this is not like anything before. There's no televised inquiry going on like in Iran Contra. Nothing!
 I seriously think that our government has been replaced and that all they are waiting on is getting enough people vaccinated and what's going on is almost exactly like this;  "Star Trek: The Original Series" Patterns of Force (TV Episode 1968) - IMDb

This is not intended to be political. That is not the idea. I think our government is no longer under the control of the people and that the elect are all most all in fear of who is in control or are being blackmailed.  Remember Colin Powell holding that vial of supposed make believe anthrax up before the congress?  So what was that point, did he really need to do that, or was he sending each one of them a message; like see this?











Energetic Forum has two threads on Covid with hundreds of links regarding video's , stories, white papers
Corona virus and CoVID19 -                   Energetic Forum
Magnets Stick To Covid Vaccine Injection ??? -                   Energetic Forum

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
I leave and then remember other things.  I am in complete agreement with asatiger1966  If you take this vaccine you will die, or be so severely impacted that you wish you were dead, it is very un~likey that you will be in control of your own thoughts. I think there is a very high probability that 1/2 of those vaccinated right now will die and will die within the next 36 months, or approximately 1.25 billion people as of right now with the rest suffering life long and life shortened complications.

Right now a huge increase in supposedly random acts of violence cannot logically be explained. Specifically all the gun involved shootings. Whether these are all true is questionable but if so I have serious doubts about all of these simply being people losing it. America has a very long history of armed citizen with nothing like this ever happening before, even in the Great Depression where people were absolutely desperate and starving to death nothing like this happened.

Disarming the people is an absolute goal of any totalitarian system. Culling the populations, that almost appears to be a side effects of what this vaccine will produce. Desirable in their minds but still side effects.  Remember the fear porn surrounding plastic vaults for coffins?

The CDC and HHS Are Planning for Mass Casualties in the United States - DC Clothesline

Image below is from this excellent site which investigated the coffin conspiracy that began back around 2014.  They also couldn't find any answers. Hmmm...so just maybe the time is nearing for these to be put to use.
Coffin Stacks




Despite this the real agenda has to be about total control where no living person can hide their own thoughts from an over-aching technocratic oligarchy.  It's not specifically about culling the populations, or maybe it is both, after all we have the Georgia Guide Stones and the Bank of America Mural's as warning, so maybe it's both but some of you may have come across ad's for memory-enhancing pills and while they don't say anything about graphene being in them, some of the ads have background filled with hexagonal tiles in the background. So maybe taking those isn't such a great idea after all either.
Towards next-gen computers: Mimicking brain functions with graphene-diamond junctions: Scientists mimic the brain’s functions with junctions between vertically aligned graphene and diamond


----------



## Oracle (Aug 9, 2021)

Lovely to see you back posting @Dielectric 
To add to your cv links, I visited this site today via another member's website Cv and vitamin C


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 9, 2021)

Thank you Oracle. SH is a great site filled with great people like yourself.  Other matters take a lot of my energy and I'm feeling the years.  I was hoping to just fade away nicely in my final years but of course that's asking too much.  I am happy to have once again found the time to make some posts and to read a few of some of the other people's postings.  Like most absences it's usually caused by some jackass elsewhere doing stupid things, so like fighting our lord and savior Dr. Fauci in the information war while moving in reverse uses a lot of energy now.


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 10, 2021)

Maybe someone has posted this elsewhere but if not well then ....
So I heard some say this vaccine is about crytocurrency and like the poster I also thought that might be a little far fetched.
Now I'm not so sure.  I know these types of vaccines have some abilities beyond my knowledge and that their technology is
in the form of liquid crystals and also other's are intended to use metallic's, all of which makes it possible for them to be something more, like antenna's for example. This vaccine is being pushed so hard and with so much propaganda that it is impossible for it to not have some hidden agenda.

Absolutely impossible. Now it is highly unlikely that the push has just one objective. So this is probably just one of the aimed objectives. Apparently the idea here is that some persons would have a global handle on the new coming global crypto money.
So this is just another angle to the whole thing.

However how many of you have seen the movie; "In Time" staring Justin Timberlake?
Maybe there's an even scarier agenda going down.

Most of you probably have already seen or heard this information but I don't know so I'm posting it.

WO2020060606A1 - Cryptocurrency system using body activity data          - Google Patents


Ok, so now we have Il Duce saying he's gonna make the military take this vaccine.
People...this is a crisis...if there ever was a crisis this is it.

Somehow by some means we have to prevent that. If the military is vaccinated then whoever controls weaponized space with it's 5G satellites will rule the entire globe, and that is because of 5G combined with this vaccine can induce immediate death by suffocation.
Those kids will be faced with either doing as ordered, like say rounding you up, or else dying on the spot thanks to them having been vaccinated. Now probably I'm guessing that any missing technical aspect is classified about this vaccine and how it works as an antenna, but that's not important. I'm convinced the agenda is global rule by a remotely controlled system over life and death.

So now I'm discovering that covid cases in ICU's resemble oxygen starvation, and can this supposed disease also be part of what the long term effects of unknown chemtrails are causing when and where people come under the field effects of 5G?

 Maybe there really never was a virus and that whole thing was a cover even though we know Fauci's NIH did exhume a victim of the 1918 pandemic just to recover samples. That and the shell game that follows may be a deception.

PS: There's a lot of info now emerging on 5G and oxygen uptake.

"Only last week an interview that our Patrick van der Burght did with Prof Olle Johansson confirmed that 60GHz can affect the oxygen uptake in the human body. The video of this doctor warns other doctors that what he sees in the ICU is NOT the pneumonia they are briefed to treat and they it more looks like an oxygen starved person."
Video: Doctor unknowingly describes 5G 60GHz effects in COVID-19 patients - en.geovital.com [EN]
I know these posts should be in the Covid End Game Thread but here it is  and I'm running with it.
So now what can you do?




Spread this information: That's what you need to do. Go to the sites you visit and spread the word.
I may go and stand outside the Army Airbase and try to hand out flyers to the troops. 
I'm not kidding... I am not kidding you one bit. If I get arrested then I get arrested I guess.

TOP 25 QUOTES BY MARSHALL MCLUHAN (of 376) | A-Z Quotes


----------



## Starman (Aug 11, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> Maybe someone has posted this elsewhere but if not well then ....
> So I heard some say this vaccine is about crytocurrency and like the poster I also thought that might be a little far fetched.
> Now I'm not so sure.  I know these types of vaccines have some abilities beyond my knowledge and that their technology is
> in the form of liquid crystals and also other's are intended to use metallic's, all of which makes it possible for them to be something more, like antenna's for example. This vaccine is being pushed so hard and with so much propaganda that it is impossible for it to not have some hidden agenda.
> ...




Pretty clear to me that the vaccine contains graphene oxide and whatever else that will create a platform for the body to become an antenna. It will be both a tie-in with AI systems to control body functions and a way to monitor them from afar.  Man as machine, if it doesn't kill you first.  It's been the plan all along.

Ultimately you either play their game or they will off you with a zap from their 5g systems.  You took their serum, you've entered their beast world.

This is where it's heading, plain as day.

All you need to do is extrapolate what they are doing now into a further realm of what they would like to do to you later.  They're not going to stop their development of AI to run your life.  You are to be a slave and they will try and psyop you into thinking you like it.

There is no end to their pursuit of power over you.  Power aggrandizes more power, always.  It is never satisfied. 

Either we submit or we fight.  It will come to this for each of us, it's just a matter of time and circumstance.


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 11, 2021)

Starman said:


> Pretty clear to me that the vaccine contains graphene oxide and whatever else that will create a platform for the body to become an antenna. It will be both a tie-in with AI systems to control body functions and a way to monitor them from afar.  Man as machine, if it doesn't kill you first.  It's been the plan all along.
> 
> Ultimately you either play their game or they will off you with a zap from their 5g systems.  You took their serum, you've entered their beast world.
> 
> ...


Thanks, now if only it were so obvious to everyone else.

I see my X husband William Gates now thinks using coercion is the way forwards with his experimental Zyklon B vaccine.  He apparently would like to see social security withheld until you prove you've been vaccinated by an experimental mass murdering vaccine. Which really means he's trying to steal old peoples social security by murdering them. Adolf Hitler would be proud.

I'm not a vindictive person, or well maybe that's also another lie, but  I think this two timing freakshow needs an injection too, and no I'm not talking about him being sequested in some cell block for the criminally insane filled with pathologically obsessed homosexuals either, mainly because I don't think any of them would be stimulated suffienctly by his overweight flabby buttock to do him any good, rather I'm talking about after the trial for crimes against humanity, conspiring to destroy the Unites States, and for mass murder. That kind of injection is what I'm talking about. Perhaps a blowgun and some poison frog dart venom? Now how do I go about bribing the Zoo?

I don't agree with this guys take on everything but he is right about the crimes of social media silencing the screams of those whom have been victims and that's not only immoral but also criminal.  It is collusion, it is being an accessory to a crime, so ya know I think we all are just beginning to start down a very long path.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 12, 2021)

Starman said:


> You are to be a slave and they will try and psyop you into thinking you like it.


That horse has already bolted. You are a slave.
Use a legal name for anything?
Use a legal address for anything?
Use a date of birth for anything?
These are the three requirements of citizenship the  ID entity used by slaves.


----------



## HollyHoly (Aug 13, 2021)

REV13:4 And they worshipped the dragon which gave power unto the beast: and they worshipped the beast, saying, Who _is_ like unto the beast? who is able to make war with him?

see you can't war against  the beast,  and you cant join it because you cannot appease tyranny. If you  try that tyranny will simply move the goal post  until you you have nothing at all . I  can see that this mess is a religion  Israeli Prime minster suggests additional biblical commandment    anyone who refuses the sacrament (vax) is a heretic . Im calling this the Permademic because it to good for  Fauci and his cohorts to give up. Ive known for a long that the sinister powers that be are not going to fight their asymmetrical war with 50 foot Nephilim but would use  a molecular  approach  its on the DNA level  which we all know, so there's that. In this video Fauci bemoans  that so many are against science   which he defines as being against his narrative and definition of science which according to him cannot be questioned  ever . Very close to the rhetoric  used by the catholic church during the inquisition no surprise as he is a Jesuit . 


​
The book of Enoch talks about the sciences that were taught to men by the watchers ,but their so called science was incomplete  and inferior and ineffective
Enoch .CHAPTER XVI.
And now as to the Watchers who have sent thee to intercede for them, who had been ⌈⌈aforetime⌉⌉ in heaven, (say to
them): "You have been in heaven, but ⌈all⌉ the mysteries had not yet been revealed to you, and you knew worthless ones, and these in the hardness of your hearts you have made known to the women, and through these mysteries women and men work much evil on earth." 4. Say to them therefore: "You have no peace."'
Anyway  Scientism is that Old Time Religion  that was way before  Babylon  but which Babylon is a revived construction of  so the last Beast is just the first Beast with a  facelift  but don't fight it or join it just say no, apparently "they' cant forcibly  inoculate you with this you have to want  it .

I was talking about all this with my neighbor and we agreed the more we hear all this insane  totalitarian speech  the more we  hate and oppose it, all it does is solidify  our initial disgust .  
​


----------



## Thoth001 (Aug 13, 2021)

From the CDC's own PDF:

*Here are just SOME vaccine ingredients.
 These are being INJECTED into your kids*;

◾️Formaldehyde/Formalin – Highly toxic systematic poison and carcinogen.

◾️Betapropiolactone – Toxic chemical and carcinogen. May cause death/permanant injury after very short exposure to small quantities. Corrosive chemical.

◾️Hexadecyltrimethylammonium bromide – May cause damage to the liver, cardiovascular system, and central nervous system. May cause reproductive effects and birth defects.

◾️Aluminum hydroxide, aluminum phosphate, and aluminum salts – Neurotoxin. Carries risk for long term brain inflammation/swelling, neurological disorders, autoimmune disease, Alzheimer’s, dementia, and autism. It penetrates the brain where it persists indefinitely.

◾️Thimerosal (mercury) – Neurotoxin. Induces cellular damage, reduces oxidation-reduction activity, cellular degeneration, and cell death. Linked to neurological disorders, Alzheimer’s, dementia, and autism.

◾️Polysorbate 80 & 20 – Trespasses the Blood-Brain Barrier and carries with it aluminum, thimerosal, and viruses; allowing it to enter the brain.

◾️Glutaraldehyde – Toxic chemical used as a disinfectant for heat sensitive medical equipment.

◾️Fetal Bovine Serum – Harvested from bovine (cow) fetuses taken from pregnant cows before slaughter.

◾️Human Diploid Fibroblast Cells – aborted fetal cells. Foreign DNA has the ability to interact with our own.

◾️African Green Monkey Kidney Cells – Can carry the SV-40 cancer-causing virus that has already tainted about 30 million Americans.

◾️Acetone – Can cause kidney, liver, and nerve damage.

◾️E.Coli – Yes, you read that right.

◾️DNA from porcine (pig) Circovirus type-1

◾️Human embryonic lung cell cultures (from aborted fetuses)

You can view all of these ingredients on the CDCs website. I encourage everyone to do their own research. Look up the MSDS on these chemicals. Read the thousands of peer reviewed studies that have evaluated the biological consequences these chemicals can have on the body, especially when being injected.

*Vaccine Excipient Summary Excipients Included in U.S. Vaccines, by Vaccine*

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/pinkbook/downloads/appendices/b/excipient-table-2.pdf


Starman said:


> Pretty clear to me that the vaccine contains graphene oxide and whatever else that will create a platform for the body to become an antenna. It will be both a tie-in with AI systems to control body functions and a way to monitor them from afar.  Man as machine, if it doesn't kill you first.  It's been the plan all along.
> 
> Ultimately you either play their game or they will off you with a zap from their 5g systems.  You took their serum, you've entered their beast world.
> 
> ...


*Graphene Oxide: A Toxic Substance in the Vial of mRNA Vaccine *- Interview with Ricardo Delgado

We bring to the attention of Global Research readers this important interview with Ricardo Delgado Martin, Founder and Director of Quinta Columna. Ricardo is responsible for coordinating the Spanish research team’s analysis of the impacts of graphene oxide nano-particles contained in the vial of the mRNA vaccine.

The results of their analysis by electron microscopy and spectroscopy are far-reaching. Graphene oxide is a toxin which triggers thrombi and blood coagulation. It also has an impact on the immune system. Graphene oxide accumulated in the lungs can have devastating impacts.

Graphene Oxide: A Toxic Substance in the Vial of mRNA Vaccine - Interview with Ricardo Delgado


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 13, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> REV13:4 And they worshipped the dragon which gave power unto the beast: and they worshipped the beast, saying, Who _is_ like unto the beast? who is able to make war with him?


And So: What is the dragon? Wouldn't something you worshiped have to be something that you considered a god?
The dragon is science.  Who is like unto the beast?  God~
God knows and see's all; what doth science claim it too can do?



HollyHoly said:


> . I  can see that this mess is a religion  Israeli Prime minster suggests additional biblical commandment    anyone who refuses the sacrament (vax) is a heretic.


As laughable as this sounds it's actually proof that the PTB are making their move right now, This has been planned to take place for a long time btw, but it is premature and wasn't supposed to happen for another 20 to30 years, long after the last of my kind had gone extinct and only those groomed by their efforts were left.

Fauci is a false prophet.
Science is the false god of absolute knowledge.
Through proclimation's  will they seize absolute authority.

_"Once I falsely hoped to meet with beings who, pardoning my outward form, would love me for the excellent qualities which I was capable of unfolding. I was nourished with high thoughts of honour and devotion. But now crime has degraded me beneath the meanest animal. No guilt, no mischief, no malignity, no misery, can be found comparable to mine. When I run over the frightful catalogue of my sins, I cannot believe I am the same creature whose thoughts were once filled with sublime and transcendent visions of the beauty and majesty of goodness. But it is even so; the fallen angel becomes a malignant devil."
Mary Shelly's  Frankenstein._


----------



## Oracle (Aug 13, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> This has been planned to take place for a long time btw, but it is premature and wasn't supposed to happen for another 20 to30 years


Two reasons I think the push is so strong now. One; Killary didn't win the 2017 election and so their plans were set back, the wrong faction of the Devil's minions (Jesuits?) put a stumbling block in them. Two, they had their dates wrong with regard to the coming Catastrophe between 2023 and 2025, or ( more likely) relating back to reason One, they had expected to have this mind control vaccine agenda already in place by now so that when it hits,they have full control over the remaining population and there would only be tiny negligible pockets of full humans left to continue our species.If they don't have a majority vaccinated by these dates,there is a chance their centuries long plans for a future transhuman Technocracy World Age will fail.


> *Increasingly inaccurate assumptions rooted in past conditions and experience,  take us quickly out of tune now because 2020 is the entry into the Rapids of Change. * Fears and survival issues will amplify among us. Humanity has a habit of forgetting the past too quickly and operating from a superficial, self-absorbed orientation that precipitates fall, failure, and correction.





> A wide spectrum of human orientation and behavior during our ‘dark season’ predictably manifests — from healthy and well grounded, to soul-less evil, to pure hubris and folly.  Thus we have desperate power ploys and reactions from those with terror-based perspectives, generated from the merest comprehension based on short-term data and facts, illusory perceptions and faulty ideologies.  (e.g., Harvard Scientists Begin Experiment to Block Out the Sun.)


Turning The Age in America, 2020-2024

2023 - 2024 - Extremely Rare Outer Planet Astronomical Square

Edit to add: these are part of a thread I have been working on but things are changing so fast now I thought it best to put some of this information out now as it will be sometime before I can post my article.


----------



## Sasyexa (Aug 14, 2021)

Two videos talking much about the same stuff:

*Review Of Critical Vaccine Studies: 400 Important Scientific Papers Summarized*

_View: https://youtu.be/CoT10nxZrVo?list=PL3HMMDXUeqetLPyaWQahFHQplweSrfkWF_


*Smoke, Mirrors and the "Disappearance" of Polio*

_View: https://youtu.be/Rrb1XwI2_JA?list=PL3HMMDXUeqetLPyaWQahFHQplweSrfkWF_
​


Starman said:


> I note the theory that the new gene altering vax will enable TPTB to claim patented ownership of your revised DNA and thus you.  I thought they already had this angle covered by the government registering you at birth as a property of the state.
> 
> What benefit is there for TPTB to own you in this new way?  Is it more secure legally?  Is it a way for 'private' interests (pharmaceutical companies) to own you instead of the government?  Is this an easier way to rope in all global citizens because some societies don't have the legal framework to seize you at birth?
> 
> ...


We have a saying, "In a healthy body - a healthy spirit". Basically, if they own your body - they have a claim on your soul. I found a video series that goes into the consequences of that. As with most videos on this channel, try to watch them with an open mind.


_View: https://youtu.be/aYSwlWHtHnQ_


_View: https://youtu.be/E_y43yKQ_Kw_


_View: https://youtu.be/Dl-KY0SEaB4_


_View: https://youtu.be/Sw8xazgR8x4_​


----------



## Void Trancer (Aug 16, 2021)

Starman said:


> I note the theory that the new gene altering vax will enable TPTB to claim patented ownership of your revised DNA and thus you.  I thought they already had this angle covered by the government registering you at birth as a property of the state.
> 
> What benefit is there for TPTB to own you in this new way?  Is it more secure legally?  Is it a way for 'private' interests (pharmaceutical companies) to own you instead of the government?  Is this an easier way to rope in all global citizens because some societies don't have the legal framework to seize you at birth?
> 
> ...


Rights. When your DNA has changed, you’re no longer human; thus human rights don’t apply to you.


----------



## alltheleaves (Aug 26, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Two reasons I think the push is so strong now. One; Killary didn't win the 2017 election and so their plans were set back, the wrong faction of the Devil's minions (Jesuits?) put a stumbling block in them. Two, they had their dates wrong with regard to the coming Catastrophe between 2023 and 2025, or ( more likely) relating back to reason One, they had expected to have this mind control vaccine agenda already in place by now so that when it hits,they have full control over the remaining population and there would only be tiny negligible pockets of full humans left to continue our species.If they don't have a majority vaccinated by these dates,there is a chance their centuries long plans for a future transhuman Technocracy World Age will fail.
> 
> 
> Turning The Age in America, 2020-2024
> ...


My impression of '16 was clinton was promised the win and trump promised the loss. According to your theory whoever rigged the election to trump is the white hat faction.

This does seem a half assed half drunk operation. The dumbed down muted mutations dont seem to mind.


----------



## Razumov (Aug 26, 2021)

There is a new peer-reviewed study out of a lethal flesh eating disease caused by the Covid vac. 

It is so disgusting that I am not going to link to it (the photos will make you sick) but you can find it by searching google with the term:
"Toxic Epidermal Necrolysis Post COVID-19 Vaccination"​


----------



## Wil-I-am (Aug 26, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> Fauci is a false prophet.
> Science is the false god of absolute knowledge.
> Through proclimation's will they seize absolute authority.


After GOD killed the demi-god nephilim in the flood, their disembodied spirits roam the earth as demons.  These foul spirits seek a body to possess.  No doubt fauci is possessed by legions.  As the satanic controllers modify their plan because people are waking up in a paradigm shift, they become more dangerous.  These franken-vaccines will kill a billion with blood clotting prion nanotechnology.  The unvaccinated heroes will be hunted down and cannibalized by zombie hordes.  When it looks completely hopeless and more than we can handle, then Jesus leads us to the safety of the sea of glass.


----------



## wild heretic (Aug 26, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> Two videos talking much about the same stuff:
> 
> *Review Of Critical Vaccine Studies: 400 Important Scientific Papers Summarized*
> 
> ...




I saw those videos and was impressed.

However, two issues:
1. New Earth says it all starts when Putin is gone. As I understand it, it has already started and Putin is still here.
2. Oh, I've forgotten it now lol. It had the same problem as 1.

I'm starting to think that none of these prophesies will come to pass (every prophesy is different with some possible overlap). I reckon these are different timelines the prophets tune into.


----------



## Sasyexa (Aug 26, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> I saw those videos and was impressed.
> 
> However, two issues:
> 1. New Earth says it all starts when Putin is gone. As I understand it, it has already started and Putin is still here.
> ...


I got from her words that problems will intensify when Putin is gone. I don't see aliens, dinosaurs or sandworms yet, so compared to that, everything is relatively calm.

I do think that prophecies have a degree of error, because some things aren't set in stone, I've heard that free will has something to do with that. Also limitations of the imagination of prophets, when their mind interprets everything through familiar images (like here). Still, it's good to keep in mind. Here's another part:


_View: https://youtu.be/GuEZ0fWj8JE_​


----------



## wild heretic (Aug 26, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> I got from her words that problems will intensify when Putin is gone. I don't see aliens, dinosaurs or sandworms yet, so compared to that, everything is relatively calm.
> 
> I do think that prophecies have a degree of error, because some things aren't set in stone, I've heard that free will has something to do with that. Also limitations of the imagination of prophets, when their mind interprets everything through familiar images (like here). Still, it's good to keep in mind. Here's another part:
> 
> ...



 I think a possible purpose of the few good prophets could be to warn those in power that still have morality what and when to act to avoid the end results of the prophesy.


----------



## Sasyexa (Aug 26, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> I think a possible purpose of the few good prophets could be to warn those in power that still have morality what and when to act to avoid the end results of the prophesy.


Maybe also to warn the people. I stumbled upon newearth seemingly by chance, and just as it so happens the 4th video mentions the Baltic region (the Ireland as well, a coincidence for you?).

Allegedly though, there are also psychics trained for the government. I imagine it as a paranormal tug of war, where the individual's grasp should remain strong.

_View: https://youtu.be/kbKVGkWJDms_


Don't know if legit, but this ties in with the vaccine topic too


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/jvdIqPEPMkhk/_​


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 28, 2021)

Void Trancer said:


> Rights. When your DNA has changed, you’re no longer human; thus human rights don’t apply to you.


This way the lawyers can argue at the next global trial for crimes against humanity that no crimes were committed since these were no longer human beings and that they all volunteered to be experimental test subjects.

Warning...scary and sick beyond belief. This is what the mass media is now saying is approved.
This....Toxic epidermal necrolyis = the black eyes. They knew and they did this to other human beings. OMFG!
OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is a million times worse than even I thought was possible.

Meanwhile in Australia, if you can believe this ....
FYI: This woman in the video is said to be tied to the Wuhan Lab through her father.
Death Camps being constructed right now...no joke this is apparently real.
QUARANTINE FACILITIES BEING BUILT IN AUSTRALIA FOR DISSIDENTS​


----------



## FAELAGUM (Aug 28, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> This way the lawyers can argue at the next global trial for crimes against humanity that no crimes were committed since these were no longer human beings and that they all volunteered to be experimental test subjects.
> 
> Warning...scary and sick beyond belief. This is what the mass media is now saying is approved.
> This....Toxic epidermal necrolyis = the black eyes. They knew and they did this to other human beings. OMFG!
> ...



What if these quarantine facilities were actually for piling up dead bodies which many are fearing as a consequence from mass vaccination?


----------



## Starman (Aug 29, 2021)

My Covid report today.   I have been in an ICU ward this past week, doctors trying to keep my lungs oxygenated.   All three adult member of my family caught the covid, We gave it to each other, I caught it last and had to get to the hospital pronto .  I got it the worst.  The rest of the family is fine.   Why have I sufferered so?

None of us were vaccinated.   My world has been turned upside down.   Our world is in big trouble.  I no longer think I know what is going along with this world.  I don't feel I can give any more advice.  I need time to sort out my life.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 29, 2021)

Starman said:


> My Covid report today.   I have been in an ICU ward this past week, doctors trying to keep my lungs oxygenated.   All three adult member of my family caught the covid, We gave it to each other, I caught it last and had to get to the hospital pronto .  I got it the worst.  The rest of the family is fine.   Why have I sufferered so?
> 
> None of us were vaccinated.   My world has been turned upside down.   Our world is in big trouble.  I no longer think I know what is going along with this world.  I don't feel I can give any more advice.  I need time to sort out my life.



It seems there's some evidence that forced oxygenation increases the bodies' need for antioxidants - vitamin C, vitamin E (tocopherols and tocotrienols), niacinamide, selenium. Maybe that could help you?

Some doctors moving away from ventilators for virus patients

There's also a more passive ventilation system available which is a bit more benign.


----------



## Safranek (Aug 29, 2021)

Starman said:


> My Covid report today.   I have been in an ICU ward this past week, doctors trying to keep my lungs oxygenated.   All three adult member of my family caught the covid, We gave it to each other, I caught it last and had to get to the hospital pronto .  I got it the worst.  The rest of the family is fine.   Why have I sufferered so?
> 
> None of us were vaccinated.   My world has been turned upside down.   Our world is in big trouble.  I no longer think I know what is going along with this world.  I don't feel I can give any more advice.  I need time to sort out my life.


Here's and important article for you to read regarding your (and everyone else's who gets this asymptomatic pneumonia now called CV) condition.

As you can read from this article, there ARE some doctors who do NOT go along with the WHO and CDC narrative, but instead use their 20+ years of experience as real doctors doing their jobs to actually do what's best for the patient regardless of the consequences.
Romanian doctor says she cures ‘100 percent’ of COVID patients​(Highlighting is mine)



> _Flavia Groșan chose not to apply official protocols to treat COVID-19 patients at all stages of the illness, instead approaching the disease as an *‘atypical pneumonia.**’*_







> _March 24, 2021 (LifeSiteNews) — A pneumologist has been cleared of suspicion of “malpractice” by the Bihor Medical College in Romania after having been summoned on Monday to present her personal method for treating COVID-19 patients, which she claims has already allowed her to cure up to 1,000 patients.
> 
> Flavia Groșan, from Oradea near the Hungarian border, has been vocal in the Romanian media regarding her choice not to apply official protocols to treat COVID-19 patients at all stages of the illness, instead approaching the disease as an “atypical pneumonia.” *She even went so far as to say that huge mistakes are being made in hospitals with excessive oxygen-therapy and, in the worst cases, intubation, which she claims actually “kills” the sick. Too much oxygen for too lengthy periods at a time, says Groșan, can lead to cerebral edema which in turn can cause death. Intubation is even more dangerous, according to the broncho-pneumologist.*
> 
> ...



Source:
Romanian doctor says she cures '100 percent' of COVID patients - LifeSite


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 29, 2021)

@Safranek yes, the ventilation is what's killing people.



> Ray Peat about therapies for COVID-19 killing patients.
> 
> "I think that’s exactly what’s happening, irrational use of oxygen and immunosuppressive drugs like chloroquine."
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Sasyexa (Aug 29, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Ray Peat about therapies for COVID-19 killing patients.
> 
> "I think that’s exactly what’s happening, irrational use of oxygen and immunosuppressive drugs like chloroquine."
> 
> ...



You've probably heard about him, but as we say "repetition is the mother of learning"

_View: https://youtu.be/6zgzLdZg31w_


_View: https://youtu.be/tybOi4hjZFQ_


_View: https://youtu.be/soHwRkIkTHA_
​


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 29, 2021)

Starman said:


> My Covid report today.   I have been in an ICU ward this past week, doctors trying to keep my lungs oxygenated.   All three adult member of my family caught the covid, We gave it to each other, I caught it last and had to get to the hospital pronto .  I got it the worst.  The rest of the family is fine.   Why have I sufferered so?
> 
> None of us were vaccinated.   My world has been turned upside down.   Our world is in big trouble.  I no longer think I know what is going along with this world.  I don't feel I can give any more advice.  I need time to sort out my life.


Thank's for telling us and I am thinking of you and where you are on this. I do not know for sure but I'm pretty sure I also had Covid before they said it was an escaped virus.  They kept me in ICU for 4 days and nights as well with a case of pulmonary embolism; and blood clots on my lungs.
Apparently I was lucky to survive according to the nurses.

Is this what you've had going on?  Do you have fluid in the lungs and a drain tube?
Pulmonary embolism - Symptoms and causes

Keep us informed please. I really want to hear from you badly so please do not hesitate to post on your condition and what you know.
They pumped me full of blood thinner and dope...smile...hope you got your morphine too.  If that's what you've got going on then you'll be on blood thinners for a six months to a year or more.  Please keep us up to date


dreamtime said:


> It seems there's some evidence that forced oxygenation increases the bodies' need for antioxidants - vitamin C, vitamin E (tocopherols and tocotrienols), niacinamide, selenium. Maybe that could help you?
> 
> Some doctors moving away from ventilators for virus patients
> 
> There's also a more passive ventilation system available which is a bit more benign.


I've been talking vitamin C and D. Supposedly most everyone that's died or contracted Covid has had very low levels of C &D.


FAELAGUM said:


> What if these quarantine facilities were actually for piling up dead bodies which many are fearing as a consequence from mass vaccination?


Yes, possibly...I too thought of that but they seem to be describing the camps as for people who refuse to be vaccinated.
I think it's also possible that they may be distributing Covid on purpose as a means to make people go get the injections, like it's two part attack on the population, and no doubt if you were stuffed in with a bunch of people you're much more likely to contract it. So basically all
I can see is that the so called facility is designed to murder people.


----------



## huskofahuman (Aug 29, 2021)

Wil-I-am said:


> After GOD killed the demi-god nephilim in the flood, their disembodied spirits roam the earth as demons.  These foul spirits seek a body to possess.  No doubt fauci is possessed by legions.  As the satanic controllers modify their plan because people are waking up in a paradigm shift, they become more dangerous.  These franken-vaccines will kill a billion with blood clotting prion nanotechnology.  The unvaccinated heroes will be hunted down and cannibalized by zombie hordes.  When it looks completely hopeless and more than we can handle, then Jesus leads us to the safety of the sea of glass.
> 
> View attachment 12324


To get an idea of how I think the controllers are always able to stay on top of the game we call life, watch a series on amazon called "Intruders". It is only one season and a realistic view of what could be similar to how it really works.


----------



## Starman (Aug 29, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> Thank's for telling us and I am thinking of you and where you are on this. I do not know for sure but I'm pretty sure I also had Covid before they said it was an escaped virus.  They kept me in ICU for 4 days and nights as well with a case of pulmonary embolism; and blood clots on my lungs.
> Apparently I was lucky to survive according to the nurses.
> 
> Is this what you've had going on?  Do you have fluid in the lungs and a drain tube?
> ...


 
Thank you Dielectric for your caring.   Here on Kauai people are getting treated with simple oxygen therapy in an enclosed ICU room.  I don't know about morphine or other treatments.  Gradually over a week or more the oxygen saturation levels go down until you can handle going back to real life.  I have a couple more days.  It is scary living in a bubble.  Some people are dying here because their bodies can not get rid of the virus.  Their lungs go to mush.  I CRY for them, am so sorry.  I feel I almost died.

This is a deadly disease and I am done playing games about what I think I know it is.  I just want to be closer to my family now and stop all the guess work.   I have been angry a lot lately and I think you can not afford this emotion these days.  We all need to project love, even to our enemies.  God will sort all this out.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 29, 2021)

Starman said:


> Thank you Dielectric for your caring.   Here on Kauai people are getting treated with simple oxygen therapy in an enclosed ICU room.  I don't know about morphine or other treatments.  Gradually over a week or more the oxygen saturation levels go down until you can handle going back to real life.  I have a couple more days.  It is scary living in a bubble.  Some people are dying here because their bodies can not get rid of the virus.  Their lungs go to mush.  I CRY for them, am so sorry.  I feel I almost died.
> 
> This is a deadly disease and I am done playing games about what I think I know it is.  I just want to be closer to my family now and stop all the guess work.   I have been angry a lot lately and I think you can not afford this emotion these days.  We all need to project love, even to our enemies.  God will sort all this out.



I hope you will be well. Stay strong!


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 29, 2021)

Starman said:


> Thank you Dielectric for your caring.   Here on Kauai people are getting treated with simple oxygen therapy in an enclosed ICU room.  I don't know about morphine or other treatments.  Gradually over a week or more the oxygen saturation levels go down until you can handle going back to real life.  I have a couple more days.  It is scary living in a bubble.  Some people are dying here because their bodies can not get rid of the virus.  Their lungs go to mush.  I CRY for them, am so sorry.  I feel I almost died.
> 
> This is a deadly disease and I am done playing games about what I think I know it is.  I just want to be closer to my family now and stop all the guess work.   I have been angry a lot lately and I think you can not afford this emotion these days.  We all need to project love, even to our enemies.  God will sort all this out.


Yes, I understand. Glad to hear an update and hopefully you will be making your way out of there shortly.
PS: They gave me morphine for a few days to kill the pain. I can truthfully say that if you have to go then morphine will make it painless.


----------



## Dielectric (Sep 3, 2021)

Some thoughts on the Vax.

Those who are pushing this vax are being directed to do so by their rich paymasters, and the Rich are working in cooperation with the CCP of Red China. This isn't about the Vax, and yet it is about the vax, because the Vax is an enabling tool. The vaccine epidemic is about taking over the world. It is an epidemic aimed at establishing a new world order under a totalitarian system of governance. It is both a depopulation plot and an overthrow of Western Civilization aided by knowing Quislings traitors and aided by those blind to their use as pawns in a global game.

 This so called medical crisis is causing people to lose sight of a bigger game. We have already lost Australia to this plot and that's no joke. It won't be retaken without great cost in human life either. Our children will die fighting in Australia and they may die fighting in the streets outside your own front yard, and who they will be fighting is going to be the peoples liberation army of Red China.

 If Fauci's robot vax's the US military then Western Europe and the United States, Canada, and Mexico will all be defenseless against a mainland invasion by the Chinese Army, and Fauci's robot has already armed an Islamic Army with the best military hardware on the planet, and that leaves Europe open to invasion which is already filled with 5th columnists. The overthrow of the Western Alliance and the destruction of freedom everywhere has been carefully planned. Obviously the vax is intended to kill; probably on 5G command.

Whether these so called telecommunication companies have a hand in high treason or just greed is something that needs to be rooted out, but nobody voted for self radiation of 5 G that I'm aware of, and that tells me there's plenty of treason and corruption to be found inside their board rooms.

People need to understand that the Vax is just the Trojan Horse to a much bigger plot. Nothing is accidental. Vaxing the children will result in sterilization and under a communist dictatorship you can expect wholesale extermination, which we already see is planned in Australia thanks to the Wagner Family and the traitors in that Nazified Nation.

In Australia these so called governmental official are working in tandem with the richest people of that nation to build internment camps, complete with crematorium's, said to be destined for the un-vaxed.

This is for real and those are the kind of policies used in Communist Red China by the CCP today. So these people are now handling that continent exactly like the CCP would. What more do you need to conclude that the entire continent of Australia has now fallen into the hands of the Red Chinese?  It's not only the vax we have to worry about because the vax is just the distraction, the Trojan Horse being used complete a capture of nations and to destroy their military capabilities and the populations themselves so that there is no possible means to put up a feasible defense to a physical invasion and take over by the Red Chinese Army, and they have the manpower to do it, unlike those that tried before.

 There's video's and reports on this all across the net. They plan on murdering everyone but themselves. Forget protesting. That pig escaped the barn a long time ago. What is needed is some serious kick ass. We need to physically stop these idiots vaxing people who think they are preventing a disease. We all know that the vax doesn't work, and it doesn't work precisely because it never was intended to work. It's intended to kill and to sterilize and to exterminate all other races. This is a bio weapon designed to exterminate the white, black, hispanic's, and all other races, and of course it can just as easily kill Asians but this vax can be tuned, probably with 5G, because there has to be a reason that is happening without any voting by the public, and I think it's reasonable to conclude that 5G technology will make it possible to be target selective: Do you now understand?

See you have to ask why so and so dropped dead, went into convulsions, ect. Well it's not just a "rare" or "extremely rare" side effect. People who have been unlucky enough to have died or to have all the other complications are not having those complications simply because it's a possible side effect. It's likely happened because of the specific vax taken by them, but beyond that it's about genetics, and there is a reason that these so-called companies have been data mining DNA under the pretext of helping you discover your roots.  See, you have to understand that what is happen is not accidental, it's planned, and the planning is deep and extensive. Just like the planning that goes into any major military operation. This is no different only it is undoubted far deeper than any planned military operation that has ever gone before, and so you cannot just make one thread with one specific item an expect to comprehend the totality.

Learning is cyclic. There's a famous quote about that where you go through a mountain of material and come back to the beginning only understanding it for the first time. You may have heard something to that effect once or twice as a quote from T.S. Eliot's Poem  “Little Gidding."  I know you have~ Don't say you haven't....

"We shall not cease from exploration           
 And the end of all our exploring           
 Will be to arrive where we started           
 And know the place for the first time."

I was planning on scribbling more about this in the Demonic Possession thread but unfortunately was asked to stop posting in that thread since the OP couldn't comprehend the inter-relationships of diverse topics, and this thread is somewhat focused on the vaccine itself as an epidemic, which it is, but it's so much more than that and it's fingerprints stretch over so vast and wide a range that it's difficult to even think of a single title which might encompass all that it encases, but you need to realize that there are many connections involving genetics.

As a final note, we have to all realize that the following applies to many nations and not just to the US, but here in the US we don't have a President: What we have is manifestly a medically controlled robot whose apparently taking his orders from the director of some kind of medical pharmalogical Junta and which is manifestly working with a foreign power with the direct object of destroying the United States Government, it's military, and it's people, and of course this is equally true of all other nations from Canda to Mexico, from Berlin to London, it's the same story.  The entire planet is now marching towards open global thermonuclear war and that will be the final cure for the human race.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Sep 3, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> Some thoughts on the Vax.
> 
> Those who are pushing this vax are being directed to do so by their rich paymasters, and the Rich are working in cooperation with the CCP of Red China. This isn't about the Vax, and yet it is about the vax, because the Vax is an enabling tool. The vaccine epidemic is about taking over the world. It is an epidemic aimed at establishing a new world order under a totalitarian system of governance. It is both a depopulation plot and an overthrow of Western Civilization aide by knowing Quislings traitors and aided by those blind to their use as pawns in a global game.
> 
> ...


You spelled out the end game.  5G being the kill switch may sound far out but everything is possible. I believe the vaccines mean a slow death by immune defense failure. The vaccination rate in all western countries tell us that the white race will be extinct if the vaccines kill them. Either by a slow death or 5G kill switch.

I am glad that I am not alone questioning the hegemony of the Chinese CCP.


----------



## Magnetic (Sep 4, 2021)

Starman said:


> My Covid report today.   I have been in an ICU ward this past week, doctors trying to keep my lungs oxygenated.   All three adult member of my family caught the covid, We gave it to each other, I caught it last and had to get to the hospital pronto .  I got it the worst.  The rest of the family is fine.   Why have I sufferered so?
> 
> None of us were vaccinated.   My world has been turned upside down.   Our world is in big trouble.  I no longer think I know what is going along with this world.  I don't feel I can give any more advice.  I need time to sort out my life.


Get some ivermectin a widely found drug thats used on dogs, horses and humans .  It is completely safe and been found to turn around patients on the edge of death.  It can be found at farm stores that have farm animal treatments.  Cheap and effective.  Buy some for your family and friends.  Easy to use.  I've used it when my C19 came back mildly in a week after vitamin and herbal treatment.  It was gone within hours and no side effects.  It is a miracle drug.


----------



## Dielectric (Sep 4, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> You spelled out the end game.  5G being the kill switch may sound far out but everything is possible. I believe the vaccines mean a slow death by immune defense failure. The vaccination rate in all western countries tell us that the white race will be extinct if the vaccines kill them. Either by a slow death or 5G kill switch.
> 
> I am glad that I am not alone questioning the hegemony of the Chinese CCP.


Bear with me here because, yes, I do agree that there may be a kill switch involved with 5G technology, but as to the idea of an extinction by race I have my doubts because I don't believe that is the idea, not directly and not wholesale, and I will attempt to fuss out the details in my typically painfully slow way.  Not because I choose that path but because  if you just say something nobody will ever take notice, and that is  because most human learning comes from pain, and the other comes from pleasure and there's no way to make this pleasurable. Sorry...Lol~

 Let us first ask if we are on the right track with the idea of 5G kill switch as a potential form of futuristic ethnic cleansing.  Based on what I think I understand I wouldn't dismiss the idea of a kill switch as bonkers, and if 5G has some ulterior angle then would ethnic cleansing really be useful? Well yes it could be but is there more? So at first I was onboard with that idea but I now think there is more going on based the evidence now emerging, and that evidence is primarily cases where people are found standing and drooling or in a stasis like state of zombie morbidity.

Skip to about the 3min mark to see an example of what Clif High's Halfpasthuman Webot Reports forecast about 18 years ago, and I quote specifically the exact words used;
"Standing, drooling, stasis."

Irradiation and catatonic state in humans and animals - with example videos 1&2 combined.​


Now I find this video specifically very interesting not only because of the catatonic stasis of some human but also because there were many cases involving birds dropping out of the sky enmasse, incidents where Owls and other predatory birds were found dead in a virtual line following highways, like they all decided to self suicide  for the next 50 miles of US 80 or something.



Regardless of one's race, we have been living in a bifurcated society for a very long time,  and so today the segregation is not racial but rather economic, and legal, where there now two sets of laws. Laws which apply to people, and laws which apply to corporations which makes other humans into de facto super-humans,  and one which are immune from such pesky things as the Bills of Rights, and which allows them bypass the Nuremberg Laws and to require you to inject yourself with an experimental vaccine, and it is still an experimental vaccine, it's not approved as the liars on TV have once more falsely claimed. No, a different vaccine not yet available and which is different, and that is the FDA approved vaccine, but even so this criminal outrage is now being used to blackmail people into taking an experimental vaccine under the guise that is FDA approved and they are doing so in exchange for a job. That combined with the wholesale lies being broadcast on TV news is absolutely as outrageous and criminal as anything ever done by Nazi Germany. That's what passes now for legal and lawful rights by corporations.


These and other technical reasons lead Richard Dolan to coin the phrase of there being a "breakaway civilization." That civilization is not a government run civilization. It is something else, something private, something belonging to the davo's crowd. It is the organization to which supposed humans such as Bill Gates, Jamie Dimon, and Klaus Schwab might be suspected of being members.

The Holly Bible to these people is Ayn Rand's; "Atlas Shrugged."  That's the only reason anyone ever heard of Ayn Rand and it is because she created their bible. In the Rand world of the ubber rich it is you whom are the ungrateful useless eaters and the rich are the creators being robbed by you the useless sheep wanting to practice communism upon your betters, and they are the rightful rulers; they being the more intelligent, more creative, and that's the world as they see it and you're just a dumb cow and should be treated as one.

We do know there is a plan written in stone: The Georgia Guide Stones
We do know about a highly convincing document called: Report from Iron Mountain
We do know of the B of A Fescos
We do know that sperm and egg banks have been around now for several decades.
We do know that in recent years there was the creation of sites such as Ancestry
We do know that millions of people have claimed to have been abducted, experienced missing time, and so forth.
We do know that the Germans were working on so-called gravity control and flying saucer technology
We do know that there have been numerous persons come forward claiming that this technology exists.

These are the sort of clues we have had hanging around all of us for decades if not our entire lives. Clues telling us what this is all about but they are only part of the clues.  The other clues, and there are many, include the stolen true histories surrounding UFO's, Drugs, Crystals, Human & Cattle Abductions, Sex Trafficking, Body Part Harvesting, Cloning, and many other verboten and officially denied topics.

I know you've all seen Fritz Lang's 1927 movie; "Metropolis."  I know you have, don't say you haven't, if you say you haven't then you should slap yourself and then see it.  This film tells you what the goal is. It's the same goal that the Nazi's were working on. It's to create a super human species with a subject slave servant species. That goal has never wavered. It is unchanged and in full force.

Human abduction cases which have resulted in death come in two types. One involved young, athletic, and intelligent and typically white Germanic or Polish ancestry, and the other involves retarded or otherwise handicapped challenged persons.

Folks this is not rocket science to put together. Gravity control/modification was successfully solved in the mid 1950's. Human abduction and missing time can easily be explained with the observation of an remotely induced catatonic state. Abductions of humans have been generational in nature as any science project would be.  OK? you are being modified and probably not in a good way either. If nothing else you should be able to deduce that much. UFO's are not alien space ships, at least not all of them and possibly none of them, and that too you should be able to conclude with just some amount of effort. Humans are being cloned, body part harvesting is happening, ect. This is not near or far term science fiction, it is reality and it's high time people realized it.
WO2018171905A1 - Artificial womb system and placenta          - Google Patents


----------



## Nexus7 (Dec 16, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> That horse has already bolted. You are a slave.
> Use a legal name for anything?
> Use a legal address for anything?
> Use a date of birth for anything?
> These are the three requirements of citizenship the  ID entity used by slaves.


Yeah seems to be true after some research I did and not only in the countries that were beaten in WW2. As it is said the victor writes history... there is a long history of people claiming Austria and so called BRD (or FRG) were only setup business units (or departements) of the victorious states. However it seems the situation is not much better in the victors or neutral states, so it does not fly anymore that only the losers of WW2 got this system. But it says Personalausweis here, I guess truthful being only personell of a company. I would like to know how to get rid of this and what would be consequences - for sure one would not get any "benefits" anymore from the state, but would it also mean you can not rent or buy a flat for example


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 16, 2021)

The non democratic state "EU" will have fingerprints and AI facial scans etc. this coming year at all border crossings. The lockdowns and forced shot's, only the beginning of what will be implented it seems. Bye bye freedoms. Brought down and away from you by big corporation communist IHS. ?


----------



## Nexus7 (Dec 16, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> The non democratic state "EU" will have fingerprints and AI facial scans etc. this coming year at all border crossings. The lockdowns and forced shot's, only the beginning of what will be implented it seems. Bye bye freedoms. Brought down and away from you by big corporation communist IHS. ?


Yup seems the so called "Covid passports" in their digital form were designed to get the universal ID and/or the "mark of the beast" and who does not has it can not buy and sell. Of course the digital world currency will lead to this also, probably Bitcoin was hyped too just for this reason.

Here a good(!) article about "function creep" of C passports. The link leads to German but you can change to French also I believe (it is a Swiss site)... there are3 parts and worth the read:

«Function creep» im Pandemie-Modus: der seltsame Fall der Covid-19-Zertifikate (1/3)


Starman said:


> Thank you Dielectric for your caring.   Here on Kauai people are getting treated with simple oxygen therapy in an enclosed ICU room.  I don't know about morphine or other treatments.  Gradually over a week or more the oxygen saturation levels go down until you can handle going back to real life.  I have a couple more days.  It is scary living in a bubble.  Some people are dying here because their bodies can not get rid of the virus.  Their lungs go to mush.  I CRY for them, am so sorry.  I feel I almost died.
> 
> This is a deadly disease and I am done playing games about what I think I know it is.  I just want to be closer to my family now and stop all the guess work.   I have been angry a lot lately and I think you can not afford this emotion these days.  We all need to project love, even to our enemies.  God will sort all this out.



So you got a virus disease from a "virus" that was not even isolated in scientific terms...which proof do you have that you got this evil "virus" ? I hope not PCR test, as this is useless to diagnose disease (as even one of the inventer Mr. Mullins said and he also doubted the HIV "virus" btw). Plus PCR has "officially" 80% false positives and some say even 97/98%


----------



## alltheleaves (Dec 16, 2021)

The truth has been available since Spring 2020. Anyone in compliance is a collaborator with evil and I believe most are quite aware of their willful ignorance. Be careful out there.
Swiss Policy Research


----------



## Nexus7 (Dec 16, 2021)

Imho, "vaccines" are perhaps the worst "treatment" ever.. especially for the fact you can be perfectly healthy and still get pimped with the "V"s.  Even as child and the only reason is to "protect" from some more or less dangerous illness you (perhaps) might catch a year later.

So it may "protect" from a dangerous conditions named the cold. Which a normal person w/ good imune system would shrug off in a week or so. For this "protection" you get a dangerous cocktail of chemicals which cause much more disease then it is supposed to fight.

Sounds like a good deal?

And then you have diverse "V"s against so called viruses of which most are not 100% proven to even exist. In the case of so called Coronaviruses I am 99% sure they are a hoax. Virus means poison btw.

So a even better deal get your chemcocktail against something not existing 

I got several Vs in my childhood ( my parents did not know better and trusted the docs I guess ) I was often sick and weakly as a child and young adult. I have not taken any V for at least 20 years now and I am now feeling much better then as a youngster.

Sorry for the longer post, but wanted to add this from Goethe:

„FAUST: Mein Vater war ein dunkler Ehrenmann,
Der über die Natur und ihre heil’gen Kreise,
In Redlichkeit, jedoch auf seine Weise,
Mit grillenhafter Mühe sann. (…)

Hier war die Arzenei, die Patienten starben,
und niemand fragte: wer genas?
So haben wir, mit höllischen Latwergen,
In diesen Tälern, diesen Bergen,
Weit schlimmer als die Pest getobt.
Ich habe selbst den Gift an Tausende gegeben,
Sie welkten hin, ich muss erleben
Dass man die frechen Mörder lobt“ (2).

(Latwergen means something like medicine in old German)

Btw. Possibly FAUCI was named after FAUST? Also note a French word sounding a bit like "FAU" meaning false or error iirc. Coincidence?


----------



## alltheleaves (Dec 18, 2021)

Nexus7 said:


> Imho, "vaccines" are perhaps the worst "treatment" ever.. especially for the fact you can be perfectly healthy and still get pimped with the "V"s.  Even as child and the only reason is to "protect" from some more or less dangerous illness you (perhaps) might catch a year later.
> 
> So it may "protect" from a dangerous conditions named the cold. Which a normal person w/ good imune system would shrug off in a week or so. For this "protection" you get a dangerous cocktail of chemicals which cause much more disease then it is supposed to fight.
> 
> ...


Fauci background is known. Here is the Fauci family tree. Comes from the Abys line.

https://archive.org/download/hiv-aids-fauci-documentary/2021-04-16-Anthony-S.-Fauci-ABYS-Family-Tree-1589-to-present-Anonymous-Patriots-compiled-Apr-16-2021(1).pdf







More video, audio, and supporting documentation on the Abys Fauci family tree can be found at. Archive.org (search: hiv aids fauci documentary)


----------



## Nexus7 (Dec 26, 2021)

Seems some strange things can be found in the so called "Covid vaccines", here is a LONG interview w/ Pablo Campa (with subtitles):

ORWELL CITY: Special Program on the technical report on the detection of graphene oxide in COVID vaccines, explained by Dr. Pablo Campra

And here the technical report (in Spanish):

(PDF) Detección de grafeno en vacunas COVID19 por espectroscopía Micro-RAMAN


----------



## Belialith (Dec 26, 2021)

TH Dialectic said:


> We had a home birth, I delivered her myself in a pool in the dining room. No midwife just some common sense and prior research. She is a lot bigger than any of the other children her age and is already computing things beyond her time and is the epitome of health.



I'm so sorry TH Dialectic, for your other child. At the same time, wow, I'm amazed at what one can do their own self, when they take power into their own hands. Awesome. Thank you!

Now, earlier I just listened to what is the most recent news about the situation we are dealing with. I found this so important, that I feel others should read it and then copy and paste it into where they feel it will be seen by others. Good luck everyone!



*"**5G Is A Target Acquiring Weapon System - This Is Not For Control But An Extermination Technology**"*

I copied (transcribed) what this man was saying in the video:

   "Good afternoon everyone. My name is Ricardo Delgado and I am the founder and director of LA QUINTA COLUMNA. All the vaccines tested (Pfizer, AstraZeneca, Janssen and Moderna), contain exclusively nano-technology. We have found nano-routers, which also emit MAC addresses that can be registered with Bluetooth wireless technology by just using your own mobile phone and the help of an app. We have found nano-antennas and plasmonic antennas for the amplification of these signals. We have also identified nano-rectennas (which act as rectifier bridges of alternating/direct current), codecs and certain logic gates for the encryption of these nano-communications emitted from the inoculated individual to a remote server.

   The primary material for the elaboration of these microstructural complexes is graphene oxide, the presence of which is decisive for the self-assembly of these structural complexes. The main mechanisms of exfoliating of graphene oxide within the body, into graphene quantum dots, are: natural biodegradation mediated by the enzyme myeloperoxidase, and the teslaphoresis mechanism, which are microwave electromagnetic fields, emitted from mobile phone signals, with different frequency ranges. Graphene oxide injected into the body acquires magnetic properties in contact with hydrogen and living cells. This is why most vaccinated people have this exacerbated magnetism at the point of inoculation, and subsequently in the upper solar plexus and the skull.

   Graphene oxide is detected in the body by our immune system as if it were a pathogen. Once injected, it has an affinity for the central nervous system (basically the spinal cord and our brain), because of its higher electrical conductivity. In the central nervous system, it causes immobilisation of limbs, strokes, paraplegia and alteration of the nervous system. Graphene oxide has a blood clotting factor and increases thrombogenicity or thrombus proliferation. The ultimate consequence of thrombi is all kinds of cardiovascular accidents, such as embolisms, ischaemias, strokes, aneurysms, etc. Graphene oxide also has an affinity for electrical organs, such as our heart, especially when its cardiac activity increases, and therefore its electrical activity. At that moment, this graphene oxide targets the heart and inflames it, generating myocarditis or pericarditis.

   In addition, graphene oxide has the ability to absorb electromagnetic radiation from our environment and multiply it with a transistor effect. Thus, it generates small discharges that cause arrhythmias in our cardiac system. This explains why so many athletes are suffering from arrhythmias when they have increased cardiac activity. Consequences of these arrhythmias are fainting, blackouts or syncope, linked -or not- to unexpected or sudden death. A large part of our vaccinated population is suffering unexpected or sudden death when interacting near these microwave sources.

   Graphene oxide also has the capacity to generate mutagenesis, chromosomal alteration and cancer... so that those people who have recently suffered tumours or neoplasms after vaccination, will rapidly resurface a line of methastasis... and those who are completely healthy will be at high risk of developing cancer.

   Graphene oxide is extremely toxic, and its toxicity is also dependent on the electromagnetic radiation it absorbs. Wherever it goes, it generates tissue inflammation, systemic or multi-organ inflammation... and a cascade of free radicals. When the oxidative stress generated by this toxic substance inside the body breaks the equilibrium in the "redox balance" and exceeds a certain threshold above the antioxidant levels of our endogenous glutathione, our immune system collapses, and favours the famous cytokine storm.

   This graphene oxide, which is injected as a prime material in "vaccines," is eliminated from the body through the lungs. But if it is irradiated whilst found in the lungs, the subsequent inflammation of the lung tissue causes bilateral pneumonia. It the vaccinated survive the initial doses of graphene oxide injected into their blood, it will be degraded in the body by the neutralising antibodies that are responsible for its degradation. Once the graphene and its toxicity is gone, so are the antibodies that neutralise the substance, which also trigger our immunoglobulins. This is why people are being forced to be revaccinated every three months, in order to maintain the body's levels of this toxic substance, by claiming that they no longer possess immunity. In short, the non-existent, non-isolated, non-purified, non-cultivated Sars-Cov2 presented to us in the official version and its variants, is in the real version the graphene oxide introduced consciously and voluntarily in the flu vaccine of the 2019 - 2020 campaign.

   In other words, the disease, relabelled COVID-19, is simply a graphene-enhanced acute irradiation syndrome. Therefore, the first and basically the only artificial wave, had our elderly in nursing homes as its target population, whose flu vaccination rate is very close to 100%. Our elderly were previously vaccinated with this substance, and then irradiated with the famous cell phone antennas... which suspiciously, 8 out of 10 are implanted in the vicinity of nursing homes or old folks' homes. They justified the genocide of our elderly, as a pretext to tell the entire world population that we were facing a new coronavirus, so that, under the fear of this alleged "contagion tall tale," they could proceed to inoculate the entire world population with graphene oxide.

   The aim is to eliminate a large part of the population, and use the behavioural modulation properties of graphene oxide in the field of neuroscience and artificial intelligence, for the remaining population. Graphene oxide has a special affinity for neurons. Once installed in neurons, it generates an artificial neural network that gradually replaces the natural neural network. When the size of graphene oxide nanoparticles is less than 35 nanometres, they easily pass through our blood-brain barrier (a membrane that protects our brain from possible damage coming from the outside) and gain access to our own neural network. On the one hand, graphene oxide manages to break neuronal synapses, so that our brain can be mapped, and literally collect information such as memories... local thoughts... sensations... emotions... or feelings. You will now understand why during this pandemic, legislation such as  "the NeuroRights Act" has been passed in certain countries. Moreover, this graphene oxide can be stimulated remotely and wirelessly, using for this purpose the implementation of the new 4G, 4Gplus and 5G technology. All vaccinated people send their data to an external server, controlled by artificial intelligence (probably financed by Mr. Elon Musk).

    This information provided is a synopsis of more than 20,000 hours of research, working with a multidisciplinary group of scientists, and is based on the scientific discoveries in Dr. Campra's final Technical Report which provides unequivocally conclusive evidence of the presence of reduced graphene oxide in samples of the "vaccines" produced by AstraZeneca, Moderna, Pfizer and Janssen. This research also emerges from scientific analysis of the material and observational evidence. We understand that they have taken advantage of the general ignorance and lack of knowledge of the medical and health community regarding matters such as nanotechnology, to carry out this sinister plan of what they call "Agenda 2030."

   You can learn more about this valuable information at www.laquintacolumna.net where you will find all the evidence and scientific articles stated here. Since the "vaccination" process is global, we are facing the disappearance of the Human species as we know it, within a few months. They call it post or transhumanism,  or simply the Human 2.0 project. In that new stage, the automaton survivor will be deprived of self-thought, autonomy and free will. A slave species, diminished and entirely dependent on these technocratic oligarchies.

   LA QUINTA COLUMNA is made up of millions of people around the world, who seek to maintain the essence of Human beings, respect for Humanity and their dignity as a unique species. La Quinta Columna uncovered this crime against Humanity, against its life and against its very nature. Please share this vital information with all those around you."

*-Do, copy and paste this into where ever you can reach people.*
------

Uhm, TH Dialectic, did you read this PDF, "Metabolic biomarkers of increased oxidative stress and impaired methylation capacity in children with autism?



TH Dialectic said:


> 157 Peer Reviewed Studies supporting the Vaccine / Autism Link



I downloaded the PDF in the link which shows up in it, and here's a tiny excerpt that tells me everything:

"Mothers were asked to complete an anonymous online questionnaire on
their 6- to 12-year-old biological children with respect to pregnancy-related factors, birth history, vaccinations, physician-diagnosed illnesses, medications used, and health services. NDD, a derived diagnostic measure, was defined as having one or more of the following three closely-related diagnoses: a learning disability, Attention Deficient Hyperactivity Disorder, and Autism Spectrum Disorder. A convenience *sample of 666 children* was obtained, of..."


Now why would they only use "*666*" children, in their 'convenient' statistical research? It tells you a lot, who is behind that research. Wouldn't a well rounded number of 600 or 800 be much better?


----------



## Sovereine (Dec 27, 2021)

Sharing a personal experience of being in close contact with a vexed ( lol) person :

So an old friend called me the other week asking me to come visit her in another city and help get her house ready for the holidays. I knew she believed in the plandemic, but she needed help and I needed the work so I went to spend a few days out there. 
I hugged her when I got there and we occasionally shared the same wine glass when we got them mixed up. With sadness I heard that she had just gotten the booster that day. I said nothing about it.

That night I began to bleed, which I hadn't done in months. .  
I have a massage therapist friend who is aware of the nefariousness and she is a member of some private online groups that discuss the side effects of the jabbed on the un jabbed and this was exactly what many, many women are experiencing when exposed to the spike proteins of vexed people. 

I continued to bleed for the 4 days I was there. I debated whether or not to tell this friend about it and finally did, but she ascribed it to stepping out of my old life to revisiting my past life with her .   After that we basically agreed to not talk about covid anymore.

Sigh. This is some freaky shite. Don't know how to protect myself from the vexed...


----------



## Belialith (Dec 27, 2021)

Sovereine said:


> contact with a vexed ( lol) person



Well said. Thanks for sharing. I too had a bit of a strange situation occur.
I had a friend who I knew for about 20 years. I didn't hear from him for a month and wondered about him. He finally called to tell me had gotten vexed, even after I had told him what was really going on. Hence why it took so long for him to call me. I hung out with him for the day, just to see what it was all about, if maybe it changed him in some way or another. Didn't notice anything about him, but the next day, I started feeling that pressure in my lower body which I would get before and during my periods, which I hadn't had for a few years now. And I'm not suppose to get those symptoms either. I hadn't known about those effects at the time, because it was all just beginning and  people were only finding out about the insulting effects of those injections. I thought maybe it was because I sat outside in the cool environment and that maybe caused it? I didn't know. But I immediately began drinking my herbal teas, taking extra vitamins and getting rest when I needed it. The effects subsided daily and after a week there was no more discomfort. I began finding out from other people's experiences that many women who were around the vexed, and had menopause already, started periods, and the young ladies who had regular periods, now had monstrous periods totally out of whack, etc.
The way I dealt with it is I stopped seeing him. For my own protection. He certainly didn't care too much for his own protection and so I can't help him there. 

Another thing is, I have a friend who had a friend who was perfectly healthy and was beginning a new business. He told my friend that if he didn't get vexed then he might not be able to do business with the people in the type of business he was thinking to start. My friend warned him not to get it, that it isn't worth the money if that's what he's after. He didn't listen. It was about two weeks later, he had a stroke and died. Instantly. Quite a shock to all of us.


----------



## Whitewave (Dec 27, 2021)

My good friend has a daughter who got the shots and who then got pregnant. She miscarried that pregnancy. She got pregnant again and all seemed to be going well until the 30th week when she developed eclampsia. Doctors wanted to keep her in hospital til she delivered which they hoped would be at least 34 weeks but they couldn't get her blood pressure down and had to do a caesarean just before she made it to 31 weeks. They were giving her steroid shots to help the baby grow faster to increase its chances of survival. Baby weighed just over 2 pounds. So far the baby seems to be doing alright. Mom, otoh, still is having problems with controlling her blood pressure (a problem she's never had before). The baby was delivered 3 weeks ago so eclampsia should no longer be a problem but still her blood pressure is dangerously high despite aggressive medical treatments.
It's not just this generation that's being genocided but the next generation as well since these shots seem to attack the reproductive system particularly. 
The scariest word in the first commandment of the Georgia guidestones is "Maintain" humanity at 500 million (7 billion of us slated for extermination). How does one "maintain" the population of a species? "Oh, you had twins? Which one would you like us to kill? Oh wait. No one died today so, in order to maintain the correct number in the herd, we're going to have to kill them both"
Farfetched? How else do you maintain a species population to a specified number?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 1, 2022)

Unsurprisingly, Robert Kennedy is a fraud and part of the game.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oisntdEljnM_


“I want to say it emphatically. I am pro vaccine. I have always been fiercely pro vaccine. I had all 6 of my children vaccinated. And I believe that we ought to have policies that encourage full vaccination for all Americans.”

r/Epstein - The Kennedy Family


----------



## Referent (Apr 2, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Unsurprisingly, Robert Kennedy is a fraud and part of the game.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oisntdEljnM_
> ...



Indeed...I mean, I totally agree, but also it's easy to point fingers and call people frauds.  Even Shiva himself--the one pointing out RFK Jr.'s untenable position by uploading that short clip--to my knowledge has not acknowledged the hoax of virology (and he ought to know better, methinks)!

Now don't get me wrong.  I have the Shiva merchandise for crying out loud.  His basic platform "truth, freedom, health"--with a systems analysis approach--even seems pretty alright (if at times far-seeming from the natural medicine route I personally currently prefer, but that could be ok).
But, I stopped ardently following Shiva when the viral hoax info broke big online and he seemed to not notice (did it threaten the CytoSolve model? or is he an imposter of sorts, too?).  The RFK Jr. clip posted to Shiva's channel is like the pot callout out the kettle, in a way.  Are they friends behind closed doors?
Humbly, IMO, it's super hard to know for sure the inner workings of RFK Jr's mind, as an outside observer, even with some historical and machinational perspective.  For all I know, RFK Jr. could be well intended.

*The viral hoax is indeed a huge pill to swallow (though the necessity of its honest assessment is long overdue by this stage) *that apparently not everyone is yet equipped to handle.  (Not the least of which because of largely dominated information flow controls, which, thankfully, this forum helps route around at least for some.)
If one grants RFK Jr. the possibility he has not come to understand the nature of the viral hoax _writ large_, then RFK Jr's consistent, backpeddly resorting to quips that he is "emphatically pro vaccine" *could be easily read as empty statements intended to placate censors, in order to deem his material fit for a broader audience* (who would in theory then pay attention to the details of his presentations, and understand the vacancy in and incompatibility of a stated "pro-vaccine" stance).
To be clear, don't see myself as an RFK Jr. apologist.  It's not right (IMO especially for someone of his intellect, influence, and capability) to act dishonestly thusly.

But I'll still pray for RFK, Jr. to come around.  Shiva, too.  We've got to work together, not divided, if we're going to interface.  And when that's not possible, on our own (though, together when possible).  Sorry for the personal remarks, but wanted to share the perspective FWIW.

At the same time, some things RFK has said may help bring some light to the topic of the problems and even potential solutions, and he at least tries to explain why he has chosen his (gee, pretty unsuccessful) methods of action, as in the following words:


> """What's needed is public debate.  The CDC cannot stand public debate.  Once the science is out in the open--the CDC's position is so fragile.  It's an edifice of fraud.  Even a slight breeze of public scrutiny will topple it.  The genius of what they've been able to do is stop all that public scrutiny.
> 
> It's not only:
> - Congress won't investigate,
> ...


At least, Kaufman has pointed out the inadequacy of Shiva's thinking:


> I see so many people and especially a lot of doctors, even ones who are really in the right sort of frame of reference about the pandemic still always say, "You know we need to work on strengthening our immune system...".  Dr. Shiva, who's a pretty famous guy in this whole scenario, that's his big mantra, and there are many others, even Dr. Buttar said that.
> 
> But I always say, "You know, this really perpetuates the story that drives the pandemic, and it's the wrong way of thinking about it..."  --Dr. Andrew Kaufman, around 1,510 seconds into interview with Dr. Barre Lando on Waves and Pleiomorphism


That was a bit to unpack, but seemed worth doing, maybe.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 2, 2022)

Referent said:


> to my knowledge has not acknowledged the hoax of virology



Shiva is also a fraud, as he's a vaccine maker.

*Shiva, the Vaccine Maker *​Shiva never mentions the fact that he is a vaccine maker. Shiva owns a pharmaceutical company, Cytosolve, that partners with vaccine and drugmakers to accelerate FDA approvals for vaccines and other pharmaceutical drugs. His principal business partner is Pfizer, the world’s #4 vaccine maker. Are Shiva’s attacks on our Movement calculated pandering, to court affection from Pfizer and the HHS regulators––upon whose favor his financial success relies––and to win their blessings by discrediting a Movement that questions vaccine products?​​Post since deleted: https://www.healthnutnews.com/break...icrosoft-is-why-hes-splintering-the-movement/


----------



## Whitewave (May 2, 2022)

To be clear the covid clot shot is not a vaccine. The legal definition of "vaccine" was recently changed to avoid any controversy about the mRNA experimental treatment but you can't keep the wolf away from the door by calling it a dog.

Vaccines work in an entirely different way than mRNA injection. They do entirely different things in your body. Vaccines work and I'm not opposed to them.

Before anyone's head explodes, let me qualify the above statement by stating that I am adamantly opposed to the adjuvants added to vaccines these days and so I don't get vaccines anymore and can't recommend them to anyone.

Vaccines act by taking a little of the disease you're trying to prevent, inactivating it to an inert form so the body is able to fight off a very mild form of the disease. When you're exposed to the full strength version of that disease your body already has the tools necessary to fight it and prevent the ravages of a full blown exposure.
Adjuvant are preservatives and worse, immunity boosters. The problem with immunity boosters is that it overarches the body's natural response and we see the disaster that has produced by the multitudes of people who now have some auto immune disease. Plus a lot of just unnecessary crap is added to vaccines these days.
Sure our bodies naturally produce squalene but the route of administration is equally as important as *what *you're getting. 

mRNA does not act the same way in your body and actually damages your natural immune response. 

Can we please quit calling it a vaccine? I feel like continuing to call the clot shot a vaccine is giving power to the lie we're being told.


----------



## feralimal (May 2, 2022)

I have a small addition to this thread - I think Dr Moulden provides the best theory I have heard about what is going wrong - that vaccines block smaller capillaries that cause micro strokes (ischemia).  This is bad for adults, but even more harmful for children who are developing the ability to speak, etc.  He shows photos that break down and support his theory.

Here is a good video of his - the first 16 mins are an interesting intro, but he gets into the photos after that:

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/CEuVi9ICrgLo/_


Unfortunately, he is dead now (and yes, it was a bit suspicious) and his websites are gone.


----------



## Safranek (May 2, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I think Dr Moulden provides the best theory I have heard about what is going wrong - that vaccines block smaller capillaries that cause micro strokes (ischemia).


I downloaded this video some time ago and I agree with the statement above. The biggest danger to pseudo-science is an actual knowledgeable scientist providing evidence that can't be refuted. That direction of research was shut down and erased completely with his untimely death. One of the best research doctors Canada ever had. A MUST WATCH video for everyone who wants their children to have a chance to grow up healthy. 

Personally, I'm against ALL vaccines, they should work in theory according to the Big Pharma narratives but here is actual proof they do not do what is claimed but the opposite. Aside from Dr. Moulden's research, there are others who have pointed out the adverse effects but none so thoroughly as him.


----------



## emperornorton (May 22, 2022)

*Vaccination* is the medical practice of injecting contaminated animal biomatter into people for the supposed purpose of preventing their catching a disease. The term is derived from the latin word _vacca_, which means "cow."

Another word for _vaccination_ is _*innoculation*_ which originally referred to the horticultural practice of _*grafting*_ one plant onto another, in order to introduce characteristics of the first plant into the second.

But plants aren't the only life form amenable to grafting. The following is from the book _The Biological Time Bomb_ by Gordon Rattray Taylor (1968):










People who get vaccinated are literally being turned into cattle. That's why it's called _herd immunity. _

They want people to be more like cows so that they will be more easily *led to slaughter. *


----------



## Dielectric (May 28, 2022)

I just stumbled in to this and holy crap-o-la. Check this out. Dead bodies emitting Blue tooth data now.
Sorry if this has already been reported


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 13, 2022)

The Message of General Christian Blanchon Paying Tribute to the Non-vaccinated​




It appears that Florian Philippot's Les Patriotes party has General Christian Blanchon as a member. Florian Philippot, who served as Marine Le Pen's deputy before leaving the party to found his own, has been organizing Saturday protests against various forms of health authoritarianism since the middle of 2020. Russian media were in Paris two weekends ago for the Philippot march, which the French MSM denied had taken place.

Well, this happened! See for yourself...





The message of General Christian Blanchon paying tribute to the non-vaccinated​
PROFESSION GENDARME​


> *They are there, by your side, they seem normal, but they are superheroes.*​
> Even if I were fully vaccinated, I would admire the unvaccinated for standing up to the greatest pressure I have ever seen, including from spouses, parents, children, friends, colleagues and doctors.​
> People who have been capable of such personality, such courage and such critical ability undoubtedly embody the best of humanity. *
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 24, 2022)

Starman said:


> None of us were vaccinated. My world has been turned upside down. Our world is in big trouble. I no longer think I know what is going along with this world. I don't feel I can give any more advice. I need time to sort out my life.



I wasn't hit that hard, but after being affected, I also realized that this is something new. Me and affected family members are all unvaccinated. Even after many weeks, I am still pretty wrecked now.

The difference to past flu like infections is that there are lingering, chronic issues afterwards in many people. Symptoms that are all related to a chronic infection with immune dysfunction. The immune system simply gets overwhelmed, which is pretty frightening. Vaccinated people seem to be affected in an even more pronounced way.

What's going on? 5G seems a likely candidate to me, but a new phsyical poison in the environment could also be possible. It's definitely something that creates massive stress in humans.

If its 5G, PTB probably knew what would happen. So instead of rolling out 5G worldwide without any backup plan to explain the symptoms, they invented an epidemic disease at the same time, otherwise the connection to 5G would have been established pretty quickly. At the same time, a new vaccine was introduced that lowers the level of consciousness, or severs the connection of humans with their soul. Maybe even by interacting with 5G. All of this creates a "new world" that allows even less godly energies to be present.

It's even possible that the vaccines help the body adapt to the evil 5G world, and thus some people actually benefit from the vaccine subjectively. The vaccine is a gateway into this new world, taking it may align one with the new (5G) energies present on earth.


----------



## David Glenney (Nov 24, 2022)

I was hit pretty hard just with the knowledge of a new psyop dis-ease spreading amongst the news-believers, especially when I knew that everyone was falling for it again, as that finally drove home to me the unpleasant fact that most people will always believe every psyop, therefore there is actually no hope for humanity.   We lost again and presumably always will.  Found it difficult to breathe and not kill myself for a long time.  I will certainly never take any quaxxine or believe anything that has to do with any massive psyop, including fearing any so-called virus or alien.  I will never say the C-word.  If any cunt around me says it, I always reflexively mumble, "Stupid Fucking Bullshit."  I encourage all to do likewise, for your health!


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 24, 2022)

When I was sick, ascorbic acid instantly brought down my fever from 39 to 37.5 degrees.

I mentioned this to a friend, and a couple days later this info may have saved someones life. An 8-year old girl was in bed with 41-42 degrees fever for an entire week. She wasn't able to speak or move anymore. Doctor only recommended painkillers, which didn't do anything.

Within a couple hours of taking ascorbic acid, the fever went down significantly, and within 2 days it was basically gone.

I think ascorbic acid should be the first line of defense against stress- and poison-induced flu-like symptoms. All animals produce their own vitamin C in response to stress (up to 100g per day), so one could see the flu as a misguided repair program when there isn't enough vitamin C available. Similar to how cancer is a downgrade of a higher metabolic state into a lower metabolic state in the cell due to lack of available energy.

I didn't take enough ascorbic acid during the infection (only 3-4g) because I underestimated the entire thing, but it is recommended to go as high as 100g.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Nov 25, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> When I was sick, ascorbic acid instantly brought down my fever from 39 to 37.5 degrees.
> 
> I mentioned this to a friend, and a couple days later this info may have saved someones life. An 8-year old girl was in bed with 41-42 degrees fever for an entire week. She wasn't able to speak or move anymore. Doctor only recommended painkillers, which didn't do anything.
> 
> ...


Sorry if this is off topic 

When I've taken absorbing acid in the past, if I take 4 or 5 grammes of it in half a glass of water - I get really stomach pains and such. 

How could you possibly go to 100g? 

Also, what about taking a load of freshly squeezed orange juice? Wouldn't that have more of an entourage effect with all of the other things in the fruit? 

Fyi, I currently have plantar fascitis (I am homeless and it's stress induced I think) and the only thing that stops the pain is melatonin tablets. Apparently melatonin is one of our bodies best defences against disease


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 25, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> When I've taken absorbing acid in the past, if I take 4 or 5 grammes of it in half a glass of water - I get really stomach pains and such.
> 
> How could you possibly go to 100g?



The less you tolerate, the less you need. So you don't have any active infections right now, or other issues related to low vitamin c. When there is a need, one can take a lot of vitamin c without stomach issues.

It's called the bowel tolerance test.

https://beyondhealth.com/content/PDF/VitC-Bowel-Tolerance.pdf

Orange juice and other natural sources are good, but with active issues, it's important to take mega doses, and it's almost impossible to get these mega doses with food. But one can combine it.


----------

